# US Embassador to Lybia Killed



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

The US Ambassador to Lybia has been killed, as have at least two other embassy staffers. 


And what are we going to do about it? Nothing. This is a time when we need a leader - a real, in the front kind - but we don't have one. The obamedia will try to downplay this and focus on its real 'job,' of trying to help obama get reelected. 

Is it any wonder why under this administration our allies don't trust us and our enemies laugh at us?


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 12, 2012)

.

Gotta wonder what the Obama campaign thinks of the timing of this...

.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm sure they are more worried about what it means to the campaign than anything else, which says everything about the administration.


----------



## idb (Sep 12, 2012)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Gotta wonder what the Obama campaign thinks of the timing of this...
> 
> .





> Speaking by phone from an undisclosed location, writer and director Sam Bacile remained defiant, saying Islam is a cancer and that the 56-year-old intended his film to be a provocative political statement condemning the religion
> 
> Bacile, a California real estate developer who identifies himself as an Israeli Jew, said he believes the movie will help his native land by exposing Islam&#8217;s flaws to the world


Anti-Islam filmmaker in hiding after protests - Salon.com


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm more frighted that Punkotard can't spell "Ambassador".  And that they were upset about a slanderous film made by an American that defamed their religion, which is the sort of thing Punkotard gets upset about when it's his Cult being mocked.  



> Filmmaker calls Islam 'a cancer'
> Sam Bacile, a 56-year-old California real estate developer who identifies himself as an Israeli Jew and who said he produced, directed and wrote the two-hour film, "Innocence of Muslims," said he had not anticipated such a furious reaction.
> 
> Speaking by phone to the AP from an undisclosed location, Bacile, who went into hiding Tuesday, remained defiant, saying Islam is a cancer and that he intended his film to be a provocative political statement condemning the religion.



American killed in Libya during protests about Prophet Muhammad video - World News


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Punkotard gets upset about when it's his Cult being mocked.






What "cult" is that, nobody?



Btw, it is very telling that this is your focus and your reaction to news such as this.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Gotta wonder what the Obama campaign thinks of the timing of this...
> 
> .



Bad timing.

I wonder if he's trying to figure out how to use it or minimize the damage or both.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Punkotard gets upset about when it's his Cult being mocked.
> ...



You know, the one where they make you wear the magic underwear, and they used to invite you to family game night until you kept swearing too much..


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> I'm more frighted that Punkotard can't spell "Ambassador".  And that they were upset about a slanderous film made by an American that defamed their religion, which is the sort of thing Punkotard gets upset about when it's his Cult being mocked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An American was killed scum hole.

negged for utter douchebaggery.


----------



## Caroljo (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> I'm more frighted that Punkotard can't spell "Ambassador".  And that they were upset about a slanderous film made by an American that defamed their religion, which is the sort of thing Punkotard gets upset about when it's his Cult being mocked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes...it's upsetting to us when God is mocked.  But how many Christians do you see killing someone over it?  If you love that "Religion of Peace" so much, why don't you go somewhere that you can practice it?  How many Americans have been killed from Islamic intolerance?  I think you love them more than you love you're own country.....


----------



## idb (Sep 12, 2012)

As much as it's unforgiveable what those medieval thugs did, why would someone think they have enough moral high ground to needlessly inflame a situation - and then confirm that they thought it was great idea?
What is the point?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 12, 2012)

Shame we don't have a Reagan or a Bush in Ofc.

All we got is Carter junior.



My thoughts and prayers with the family of the victim


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 12, 2012)

Crazed religious zealots are very difficult to deal with. Which is why sane people go in the other direction. Taking steps to decrease the roll of religion in society.....especially a political roll......is taking steps toward peace.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

idb said:


> As much as it's unforgiveable what those medieval thugs did, why would someone think they have enough moral high ground to needlessly inflame a situation - and then confirm that they thought it was great idea?
> What is the point?



You know........


......after 8 years of protestations about Iraq what you just said seems a bit hollow.


----------



## idb (Sep 12, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Could it be better or worse for either side?
It was needless.


----------



## idb (Sep 12, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > As much as it's unforgiveable what those medieval thugs did, why would someone think they have enough moral high ground to needlessly inflame a situation - and then confirm that they thought it was great idea?
> ...



In that case, you miss my point.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> Yes...it's upsetting to us when God is mocked.  But how many Christians do you see killing someone over it?  If you love that "Religion of Peace" so much, why don't you go somewhere that you can practice it?  How many Americans have been killed from Islamic intolerance?  I think you love them more than you love you're own country.....



The only reason you don't kill people when your Sky Pixie is mocked, is because you know there will be consequences if you do, so that buys you nothing.  

I would be happy if ALL religions disappeared. Religion has done nothing good in history, not once.  

It's sad an American got killed, but you know what, we keep sticking our dicks in the Middle East Hornet's nest and wondering why we get stung.  That is when we aren't raising our own extra big hornet on the theory it will be on our side. (Bin Laden and Saddam were both guys the CIA thought were nifty, until they turned on us.) 

Case in point, we wanted to get rid of Qadaffy for years.  Now he's gone, and we have these clowns in charge.


----------



## Artevelde (Sep 12, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Crazed religious zealots are very difficult to deal with. Which is why sane people go in the other direction. Taking steps to decrease the roll of religion in society.....especially a political roll......is taking steps toward peace.



Just more stupid bigotry from your part.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

idb said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



You missed mine. I got yours.


----------



## Artevelde (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > Yes...it's upsetting to us when God is mocked.  But how many Christians do you see killing someone over it?  If you love that "Religion of Peace" so much, why don't you go somewhere that you can practice it?  How many Americans have been killed from Islamic intolerance?  I think you love them more than you love you're own country.....
> ...



Another stupid bigot.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Crazed religious zealots are very difficult to deal with. Which is why sane people go in the other direction. Taking steps to decrease the roll of religion in society.....especially a political roll......is taking steps toward peace.



Like Muslims rioting, killing, and burning is a reflection on *Christianity*.

Actually it's closer to *Occupy Wall Street* than anything.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> Shame we don't have a Reagan or a Bush in Ofc.
> 
> All we got is Carter junior.
> 
> ...



I seem to remember that under Reagan, in 1983, fanatics blew up some barracks and killed 243 Marines, and Reagan withdrew from Lebanon.  

And then in 1984, some other fanatics blew up our embassy and killed a bunch of people and Reagan did nothing. 

Oh, but wait. That was the REAL Ronald Reagan, not the mythical one you guys pretend was president in those days.  The one who realized you don't react to loss of life by pointlessly throwing away more lives.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





I don't know what you're talking about. What "cult" do you imagine is 'mine'? Are you out to embarrass yourself again, bigot?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 12, 2012)

Isn't Romney impressive? Given the fact that he has absolutely ZERO responsibility for what happens, he is really going out on  a limb with his lame criticism. 

He might as well be a 10 year old second guessing Nick Saban.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 12, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Crazed religious zealots are very difficult to deal with. Which is why sane people go in the other direction. Taking steps to decrease the roll of religion in society.....especially a political roll......is taking steps toward peace.
> ...



Religion is stupid. Period.


----------



## uscitizen (Sep 12, 2012)

Are we supposed to invade Libya now or sumpthin?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Crazed religious zealots are very difficult to deal with. Which is why sane people go in the other direction. Taking steps to decrease the roll of religion in society.....especially a political roll......is taking steps toward peace.



Your irrational conclusion only reveals your real agenda. This is not the time for it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Crazed religious zealots are very difficult to deal with. Which is why sane people go in the other direction. Taking steps to decrease the roll of religion in society.....especially a political roll......is taking steps toward peace.
> ...



People like you want to make us just like them...


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Shame we don't have a Reagan or a Bush in Ofc.
> ...



So you don't remember the "Line Of Death"?

you don't recall "The surgical removal of terrorist encampments" that our battleships were involved in? 

Of course you don't, you're an obama rimmer, you are probably hoping that the dear leader comes out and apologies to the muslims for having to kill an innocent American.


----------



## Artevelde (Sep 12, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



You don't have to underline your stupid bigotry. We all understood it.


----------



## Pinocchio (Sep 12, 2012)

Who started the Arab spring crap?  Bush and Cheney, wasn't it?

What does democracy mean in the middle east?  It means democracy with theocracy.

Bush and Cheney didn't do their homework on demographics.

The US could start posturing and go to war but the troops pay the price ... and aren't even mentioned in the RNC convention.

Now where is the responsible leadership?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Crazed religious zealots are very difficult to deal with. Which is why sane people go in the other direction. Taking steps to decrease the roll of religion in society.....especially a political roll......is taking steps toward peace.
> ...



What is my real agenda? Can you enlighten me without losing your composure?


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

Pinocchio said:


> Who started the Arab spring crap?  Bush and Cheney, wasn't it?
> 
> What does democracy mean in the middle east?  It means democracy with theocracy.
> 
> ...



*SOCK ALERT!!!!*

Okay Mr Sock. Thanks for the input.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 12, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Artevelde said:
> ...



Is there such a thing as smart bigotry? Is that what you call your approach to Islam? Smart bigotry?

Go ahead....say something intelligent. Please.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> I would be happy if ALL religions disappeared.





Because you're an idiotic bigot.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



No, I remember that there were just as many embarrassing backing downs as there were chest-beatings...

So, yeah, we lobbed some 16 inch shells from obsolete battleships... but at the end of the day, we pulled out of Lebanon and the Christian government we were desperately trying to prop up fell to the Muslims. 

And we bombed Libya in retaliation for a disco bombing, and then Qadafy blew up Pan Am 103 and we did... nothing.  

Now, the sensible thing to do would be to not be involved in that part of the world at all.  But as long as you want to keep driving your fat ass around in that big SUV, we have to...


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> The US Ambassador to Lybia has been killed, as have at least two other embassy staffers.
> 
> 
> And what are we going to do about it? Nothing. This is a time when we need a leader - a real, in the front kind - but we don't have one. The obamedia will try to downplay this and focus on its real 'job,' of trying to help obama get reelected.
> ...



What would you do?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> It's sad an American got killed, but you know what...






Look at that. You don't care, you piece of shit. What a fucking low-life you are.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The US Ambassador to Lybia has been killed, as have at least two other embassy staffers.
> ...



He'd wet himself and let real men in the Armed Forces do the hard work.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...





Way to dance around the issue.


----------



## Lovebears65 (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> The US Ambassador to Lybia has been killed, as have at least two other embassy staffers.
> 
> 
> And what are we going to do about it? Nothing. This is a time when we need a leader - a real, in the front kind - but we don't have one. The obamedia will try to downplay this and focus on its real 'job,' of trying to help obama get reelected.
> ...


This is what happens when we help terrorist ..


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 12, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Romney has already politicized this tragedy.  

Romney criticizes Obama


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> I seem to remember that under Reagan, in 1983, fanatics blew up some barracks and killed 243 Marines, and Reagan withdrew from Lebanon.
> 
> And then in 1984, some other fanatics blew up our embassy and killed a bunch of people and Reagan did nothing.





You have a selective memory, bigot.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 12, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The US Ambassador to Lybia has been killed, as have at least two other embassy staffers.
> ...



I'll bet he has a perfectly sound plan. Fully thought out and with contingency plans for dozens of possible outcomes. And....to top it off....he has god on his side. What could gobwrong?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > It's sad an American got killed, but you know what...
> ...



People die every day... you'd go crazy going weepy over all of them.  

This official knew the risks when he signed up for this duty.  Just like folks who join the Armed Forces know the risks when they sign up.  

(something you'd know nothing about...) 

I care that we have put ourselves in a position where we are the go-to object of anger for these people because of 60 years of stupid policies...


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 12, 2012)

America helped put these guys in power.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to remember that under Reagan, in 1983, fanatics blew up some barracks and killed 243 Marines, and Reagan withdrew from Lebanon.
> ...



Yup, I remember things that actually happened.

Now, we don't know what Obama is going to do about this situation, since it just happened, but the point is, Reagan took actions sometimes, and sometimes he did nothing.  

I forgot one... the US Embassy in Kuwait was bombed in 1983... And Reagan did- Nothing.  

He also did nothing about hostages held in Lebanon... unless you count selling weapons to Iran to get some of them freed as an action, but I'd call that appeasement.  

So I think it's kind of silly to go after Obama for doing nothing when his record on taking on the fanatics is probably just as spotty as any other president.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Religion is stupid. Period.




That ill-considered statement didn't make your insecurity go away even a little.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 12, 2012)

lovebears65 said:


> unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > the us ambassador to lybia has been killed, as have at least two other embassy staffers.
> ...



*s*


----------



## zeke (Sep 12, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The US Ambassador to Lybia has been killed, as have at least two other embassy staffers.
> ...


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 12, 2012)

Lovebears65 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The US Ambassador to Lybia has been killed, as have at least two other embassy staffers.
> ...



Why bring Dick Cheney into this thread - his buddy-buddy relationship with Saddam Hussein has nothing to do with the mob who murdered embassy staff yesterday.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




How so, exactly, bigot?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Religion is stupid. Period.
> ...



Are you going to explain my agenda to me?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> America helped put these guys in power.



Yes, we did. And Shame on Us.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

Pinocchio said:


> Who started the Arab spring crap?  Bush and Cheney, wasn't it?




And if we had a real leader in office now the Arab Spring would have been an opportunity instead of something to try and avoid the way obama has been doing. We will pay a long and heavy price for his incompetence.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You want to ban abortion and gay marriage because your Sky Pixie says it's wrong.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I see why you were flamed.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > America helped put these guys in power.
> ...




One of our "foreign relations" specialties is sticking our nose into the the business of others, then whining when it comes back around to bite us square in the ass.

Must be that "American Exceptionalism" thing.

.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

What is amazing is I and others warned everyone of this a last year.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Pinocchio said:
> 
> 
> > Who started the Arab spring crap?  Bush and Cheney, wasn't it?
> ...



Vague. How about some specifics, genius. What EXACTLY would a leader have done and what DEFINITELY would have been the result? Answer both or get bent.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Pinocchio said:
> 
> 
> > Who started the Arab spring crap?  Bush and Cheney, wasn't it?
> ...



We've tried nation building, moron.  How'd that work out for us in Iraq?  Iran?  Vietnam?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Mac1958 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...



I like my metaphor of "Sticking our dicks in a Hornet's nest" better.  I think it describes the stupidity much more accurately.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





Ouch, 'fraid so...

.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Pinocchio said:
> ...



When did we try Nation Building in Iran?

From what I've read all we did was prop up a Shah and give him aid. It was ether us or Russian. We didn't destroy their government and their infrastructure.


----------



## Too Tall (Sep 12, 2012)

Pinocchio said:


> Who started the Arab spring crap?  Bush and Cheney, wasn't it?
> 
> What does democracy mean in the middle east?  It means democracy with theocracy.
> 
> ...



The Arab Spring, as described in chronological order, can be said to have started on December 17, 2010, with Mohamed Bouazizi's self-immolation in Tunisia. As of August 2012, the Arab Spring is ongoing.


----------



## jillian (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> The US Ambassador to Lybia has been killed, as have at least two other embassy staffers.
> 
> 
> And what are we going to do about it? Nothing. This is a time when we need a leader - a real, in the front kind - but we don't have one. The obamedia will try to downplay this and focus on its real 'job,' of trying to help obama get reelected.
> ...



oh please... 

what should he do? start carpet bombing libya?

i think we should send the idiot there who did the video... let all the religious freaks have at it.


----------



## jillian (Sep 12, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> Pinocchio said:
> 
> 
> > Who started the Arab spring crap?  Bush and Cheney, wasn't it?
> ...



it's funny how the people who object to us being part of the UN because it requires international cooperation are always the first ones to say we should interfere in other countries.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



No, what we did was when they tried to oust the Shah and establish a Democratic Government, the US GOvernment listened to the panic cries of British Petroleum and put that asshole back into power.  

He promptly stamped out any sensible oppossition he might have had using a secret police force.  

The only group he could not go after was the Clergy. And eventually, his misrule became so bad even the Clergy had to take a stand. 

Again, another case of dicking the hornet's nest and wondering why we get stung.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

jillian said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The US Ambassador to Lybia has been killed, as have at least two other embassy staffers.
> ...



works for me.


----------



## Artevelde (Sep 12, 2012)

jillian said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The US Ambassador to Lybia has been killed, as have at least two other embassy staffers.
> ...



So you would cave in to these terrorists? What a stupid coward you are.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> Pinocchio said:
> 
> 
> > Who started the Arab spring crap?  Bush and Cheney, wasn't it?
> ...



Pinocchio lies.


----------



## beretta304 (Sep 12, 2012)

jillian said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The US Ambassador to Lybia has been killed, as have at least two other embassy staffers.
> ...




_*"i think we should send the idiot there who did the video... let all the religious freaks have at it. "*_---*The Wallower-in-Chief*

Which is basiclly apologizing for it.  Punish the guy for exercising his right of free speech and reward the renegades behavior.

How's that Arab Spring working out?


----------



## Artevelde (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Why do you feel the urge to constantly illustrate your total ignorance of historical facts?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...





Your real agenda is an irrational, impractical anti-religion bigotry.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> So, yeah, we lobbed some 16 inch shells from obsolete battleships......






Spin, spin, spin...back-pedal...spin...


----------



## beretta304 (Sep 12, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



She's an idiot.  Yesterday she called the 9/11 ceremony...people wallowing. 

She's a flaming lib with snarky comments and no there's depth that she won't sink too in order display her hatered of Conservatives and Republicans.

In her book everything in the world that hasn't gone well since 2008, is GWB's fault.


She's a one note song and a broken record.


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 12, 2012)

Obama has apologized. 
Now onto important things, i.e. golf.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Don't pretend, faceless seat-filler.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I'm old enough to have witnessed a lot of this in real time...  

You do realize the Shah was an asshole, right?  And that his people threw him out, twice.  

Or do you live in some fantasy world where he was a swell guy, and they didn't know when they had it good?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Oh? 

If that were my agenda....and given the fact that I have posted here for quite some time.....wouldn't I have been prompted to start a bunch of threads about my obsession? 

Or....is it my agenda ONLY when I encounter a thread where religious dummies are talking about how they wish some other religious dummies were all dead?

Religion kills, bitch. Which appears to be perfectly OK for some people. 

Fail.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Obama has apologized.
> Now onto important things, i.e. golf.



No, he didn't... but please go ahead and pretend he did.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



As I said, you don't care, you low-life piece of shit. This kind of bullshit is why you are such a nobody.


----------



## Artevelde (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Virtually al the things you wrote in your earlier posts were factually wrong. You are an idiot.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




Only the parts you want to, low-life.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 12, 2012)

Why in the hell did we have an Ambassador in Libya? Put there in May. The guy was 52 Years old.


----------



## Artevelde (Sep 12, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Atheist regimes have been responsible for the greatest mass murders in history idiot.

You just try to smear all religions because you're too much of a coward to recognize that there is a specific problem with the intolerance of Islam.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

zeke said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 12, 2012)

3 staffers were killed. not just 2.

Im amazed that people still have the atttitude that this isnt a significant event.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 12, 2012)

beretta304 said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



What a pussy.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> The US Ambassador to Lybia has been killed, as have at least two other embassy staffers.
> 
> 
> And what are we going to do about it? Nothing. This is a time when we need a leader - a real, in the front kind - but we don't have one. The obamedia will try to downplay this and focus on its real 'job,' of trying to help obama get reelected.
> ...



Then tell us what you think is the right thing to do, now, based on the facts we have.


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 12, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> 3 staffers were killed. not just 2.
> 
> Im amazed that people still have the atttitude that this isnt a significant event.



It's not a significant event to the Obama regime. 

Priorities -- golf, golf, golf.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





Assuming that were true, that's the same as storming an embassy and killing the Ambassador? Want to consider that again, idiot?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




That doesn't sound like an answer.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama has apologized.
> ...



Warrior is a liar.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 12, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Try this. 

There is a problem with the intolerance of Islam.

Feel better?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You didn't ask me a question.  Though, I asked you one and didn't receive an answer.  So, I ask again:

If you were POTUS what would you do?


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 12, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> If you were POTUS what would you do?



Golf


----------



## jillian (Sep 12, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Obama has apologized.
> Now onto important things, i.e. golf.



perhaps its a better idea to keep political differences about things that are actually true


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



And you only care because you think you can score political points.  

If you are upset about one Bureaucrat getting killed (isn't he one of the overpaid government "seat fillers" you are always complaining about) why aren't you even more upset about the 5000 American servicemen who died in Iraq?   

Selective outrage is never pretty..


----------



## jillian (Sep 12, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



what demands are they making that we supposedly "cave" to?

was the US government responsible for timothy mcveigh?

what exactly should be done, mouth almighty?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



Being a liar would imply the congative ability to tell lies from the truth...  

I don't think his brain is that well developed.


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 12, 2012)

jillian said:


> perhaps its a better idea to keep political differences about things that are actually true



Every post on this site is true?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 12, 2012)

Yo! Shitdripper,

What would you do and what outcomes are you certain would result? You have been asked several times. Are you going to answer.?


----------



## jillian (Sep 12, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > perhaps its a better idea to keep political differences about things that are actually true
> ...



i wish... 

thing is, i know the secret... which is that you're smart enough NOT to rely on that nonsense.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Sep 12, 2012)

Time to let the world know, any person trying to enter US territory that is not invited, will be shot and killed.

What I want to know is what is President Obama doing or going to do about this.


----------



## Artevelde (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



What a callous idiot you are. And as usual, you don't get your facts straigth.


----------



## Artevelde (Sep 12, 2012)

jillian said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



You want to go after the person who exercised his right of free speech, rather than after the terrorists. I guess you would also have sent Salman Rushdie to Iran.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 12, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Bigotry is a two-way street in the case of most religions.


----------



## Pinocchio (Sep 12, 2012)

When Bush invaded Iraq, he justified it by talking about "Spreading the seeds of democracy".

This started and led to the Arab Spring.  Did I say started before?

Anyway, who said "I don't lie .... I exaggerate"?   Was it Spock?


----------



## beretta304 (Sep 12, 2012)

FYI

President Obama has condemned attacks on the US consulate in eastern Libya that killed the US ambassador and three American members of his staff, AP reports.

In a White House statement, Obama also said he had ordered "all necessary resources to support the security of our personnel in Libya, and to increase security at our diplomatic posts around the globe."

The attacks occurred Tuesday night in the eastern city of Benghazi by protesters angry over a film that ridiculed Islam's Prophet Muhammad, according to Libya officials.

Ambassador Chris Stevens was killed when he and a group of embassy employees went to the consulate to try to evacuate staff as the building came under attack by a mob guns and rocket propelled grenades. Three other Americans were also killed.

Obama called Stevens a "courageous and exemplary representative of the United States."

"I strongly condemn the outrageous attack on our diplomatic facility in Benghazi," Obama said in the statement. The four Americans, he said, "exemplified America's commitment to freedom, justice, and partnership with nations and people around the globe."

Stevens was a career diplomat who spoke Arabic and French and had already served two tours in Libya, including running the office in Benghazi during the revolt against Libyan leader Moammar Gadhafi. He was confirmed as ambassador to Libya by the Senate earlier this year.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I just find it hilarous that people who see Government employees as the source of all evil in the world are now upset someone who worked for teh government was killed... 

Such sweet hypocrisy...


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 12, 2012)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Time to let the world know, any person trying to enter US territory that is not invited, will be shot and killed.
> 
> What I want to know is what is President Obama doing or going to do about this.



Of course you do. Are you expecting him to text you with his plan?

It really doesn't matter to you what he does, does it? It cannot possibly be the right thing to do. You have already decided that his response will be too fast or too slow.....too vague or an overplayed hand......too weak or overly aggressive....too accommodating or insensitive to the locals......

Why do you even bother?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 12, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The US Ambassador to Lybia has been killed, as have at least two other embassy staffers.
> ...



I suspect there will be no answer to the above.  More proof that the hatred of Obama around here is simply irrational.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 12, 2012)

Pinocchio said:


> *Who started the Arab spring crap?  Bush and Cheney, wasn't it?*
> 
> What does democracy mean in the middle east?  It means democracy with theocracy.
> 
> ...



Negged for just being that fucking dumb.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 12, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> Pinocchio said:
> 
> 
> > *Who started the Arab spring crap?  Bush and Cheney, wasn't it?*
> ...



What is the consensus here? Is posting to announce a neg rep that one has issued more lame than actually giving the neg rep?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 12, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The US Ambassador to Lybia has been killed, as have at least two other embassy staffers.
> ...



Ask for restitution, with an "or else" at the end of the request.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



And when they respond with an "or else what", then what do you do? 

My guess is not, "Well, I'm going down to the recruiting station and signing up for the next war." 

My guess, the Libyan provisional government will arrest those responsible and punish them.


----------



## Jroc (Sep 12, 2012)

jillian said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The US Ambassador to Lybia has been killed, as have at least two other embassy staffers.
> ...




Apologize


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

jillian said:


> i think we should send the idiot there who did the video... let all the religious freaks have at it.





Congratulations, you're as bad as the animals who killed the Ambassador.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Of course it does. You are as bad as the scum that did this.


----------



## Jroc (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > i think we should send the idiot there who did the video... let all the religious freaks have at it.
> ...



Wow she said that?...unreal


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 12, 2012)

Jroc said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



She's truly ignorant. I guess that means we should send any film-maker who offends any religion to his death now, right? Or are Muslims the only allowable religious sect that has the expressed LIBERAL right to be offended and slaughter anyone who offends them??


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




Oh yes.



LoneLaugher said:


> Religion kills, bitch.




As proven by bullshit like that. Did anyone force you to post that?


----------



## The Rabbi (Sep 12, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Rightfully so, cocksucker.  Obama's policies have allowed this to happen.  He seems to be perfectly OK with Americans dying in foreign countries for no reason.
Are you?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 12, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> What is amazing is I and others warned everyone of this a last year.



Would you have had us do what we did in Iran trying to prop up the Shah?   That didn't work out well either, did it?


----------



## The Rabbi (Sep 12, 2012)

bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > What is amazing is I and others warned everyone of this a last year.
> ...



What does Iran and the Shah have buggerall to do with this??


----------



## bodecea (Sep 12, 2012)

If nothing else, hunker down in embassies with reinforced security and wait it out...It is their countries, their idiots, the best thing to do is stay out of the way of their flailing around....or just leave.

But one thing for sure, cut off the money.....period.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 12, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Read your history....that would be a good start.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > It's sad an American got killed, but you know what...
> ...




Yes indeed.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

bodecea said:


> ...It is their countries,.





Not in our embassies, it's not.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Sep 12, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > Time to let the world know, any person trying to enter US territory that is not invited, will be shot and killed.
> ...



Do you see what I said? Is reading comprehension a thing of the past?

Anything less than our President saying we are going to protect our territory and our citizens isn't good enough.

I bet no matter what the President does, you will be fine with it won't you? If he comes out with a statement saying, "We are so sorry for being who we are, please don't hurt us anymore", you will be ok with it.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



One of the most convincing arguments for getting rid of Obama plops into his lap and he is supposed to ignore it?

How stupid is Romney supposed to be for him to let this fly without comment?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 12, 2012)

Obama declared a feud with Israel and has apologized to Islam on the anniversary of 911, the very day that more of our people have been targeted and killed abroad.

He's done.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 12, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> *Obama declared a feud with Israel and has apologized to Islam on the anniversary of 911, the very day that more of our people have been targeted and killed abroad.*He's done.





I couldn't have framed it better. How sick is that?!! OUTfuckingRAGEOUS!


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > Time to let the world know, any person trying to enter US territory that is not invited, will be shot and killed.
> ...



Obama needs to do something other than make speeches. Backing down from Islamic extremism only encourages more of it. Obama will talk tough and hope the problem goes away, but our ambassador is dead. He can't be risen from the dead. Somebody must pay a price for this.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 12, 2012)

Drudge is now reporting that these THUGS are dragging an American corpse around. - The peaceful religion.


----------



## Too Tall (Sep 12, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Pinocchio said:
> ...



Obama pissed away the opportunity to maintain a sphere of influence in Iraq by not negotiating for maintaining a small force of Special forces in country.  He had to get out for the brag factor.   

Carter threw the Shah under the bus because he was cruel to the Russians that were trying to overthrow his regime.  Besides, Carter wanted a nice religious leader like the Ayatollah to take over.

JFK and LBJ, two Democrats, were responsible for Vietnam and Nixon got us out, albeit way to slowly to suit me.


----------



## Too Tall (Sep 12, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Drudge is now reporting that these THUGS are dragging an American corpse around. - The peaceful religion.



Just one more thing Obama can apologize for.


----------



## emptystep (Sep 12, 2012)

We have freedom of speech and the Internet transmit our free speech all over the world. We have embassies in countries where people have not had free speech long enough to learn to ignore what they don't like. Apparently being an ambassador can be a deadly occupation. We can request that the governments go after the people responsible. We can even asked for those people to be handed over to us. We can not go into their country hunting them down. We can try to educate the people of other countries that the free speech we have is not a reflection of anyone other than the person(s) who uploaded the video. Hopefully communities will begin to change their attitude. Pulling away would not be a good long term strategy.


----------



## The Rabbi (Sep 12, 2012)

bodecea said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I dont have to read it, idiot.  I was there.
You don't have an answer.  You just throw out sound bites you heard somewhere.  Maybe the voices in your head.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

bodecea said:


> If nothing else, hunker down in embassies with reinforced security and wait it out...It is their countries, their idiots, the best thing to do is stay out of the way of their flailing around....or just leave.
> 
> But one thing for sure, cut off the money.....period.


That was dumb. 

Hunkering down won't work in such a small embassy. Unless you can fit thousands of troops in there you need to leave. 

I would suggest rigging the place with explosive to blow the rotten SOBs all to Hell so they can go meet their 72 virgins.  Why give them the satisfaction of burning our embassy down.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 12, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > If nothing else, hunker down in embassies with reinforced security and wait it out...It is their countries, their idiots, the best thing to do is stay out of the way of their flailing around....or just leave.
> ...



Hell yea!! I second that!


----------



## idb (Sep 12, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure that the Iraqis told the Americans to fuck off.
There was no opportunity to 'maintain a small force blah blah...'


----------



## idb (Sep 12, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Maybe you're right, I don't see the equivalence,


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

emptystep said:


> We have freedom of speech and the Internet transmit our free speech all over the world. We have embassies in countries where people have not had free speech long enough to learn to ignore what they don't like. Apparently being an ambassador can be a deadly occupation. We can request that the governments go after the people responsible. We can even asked for those people to be handed over to us. We can not go into their country hunting them down. We can try to educate the people of other countries that the free speech we have is not a reflection of anyone other than the person(s) who uploaded the video. Hopefully communities will begin to change their attitude. Pulling away would not be a good long term strategy.



If we don't get an acceptable response from their new government, that we helped put in place, cutting off all foreign aid and assistance would be a good first step.


----------



## Valerie (Sep 12, 2012)

They kill Americans and our first response is to condemn the movie maker?






> How did the United States respond?  By condemning anyone who might have "hurt the religious feelings of Muslims."  An apologetic statement released by the U.S. embassy expressed offense at those who might have upset Muslim sensibilities but did not express any outrage, or even disapproval, of those who would storm a U.S. embassy and destroy the American flag.  Here is the statement released Tuesday by the U.S. embassy, in its entirety:
> 
> _*The Embassy of the United States in Cairo condemns the continuing efforts by misguided individuals to hurt the religious feelings of Muslims -- as we condemn efforts to offend believers of all religions. Today, the 11th anniversary of the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks on the United States, Americans are honoring our patriots and those who serve our nation as the fitting response to the enemies of democracy. Respect for religious beliefs is a cornerstone of American democracy. We firmly reject the actions by those who abuse the universal right of free speech to hurt the religious beliefs of others.*_
> 
> Radicals attack US embassy, Obama apologizes. Will Romney speak out? (UPDATE: Romney speaks out) | WashingtonExaminer.com


----------



## emptystep (Sep 12, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> emptystep said:
> 
> 
> > We have freedom of speech and the Internet transmit our free speech all over the world. We have embassies in countries where people have not had free speech long enough to learn to ignore what they don't like. Apparently being an ambassador can be a deadly occupation. We can request that the governments go after the people responsible. We can even asked for those people to be handed over to us. We can not go into their country hunting them down. We can try to educate the people of other countries that the free speech we have is not a reflection of anyone other than the person(s) who uploaded the video. Hopefully communities will begin to change their attitude. Pulling away would not be a good long term strategy.
> ...



We don't pull out of Arkansas because of a bunch of dumb hill-billies.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

idb said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...




This is a circular argument.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Sep 12, 2012)

Gee, good thing we removed that evil Gaddhafi.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



But no word against the religious freaks who did this:..


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 12, 2012)

If publicly speaking out against a religion or ridiculing those who adhere to it constitutes religious "freakishness" and is deserving of being murdered and dragged through the streets, then I think jillian is as deserving as the film makers for the work she's done here to discredit and marginalize Christians.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 12, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



If you lived it, you apparently are too stupid to have learned from it.   Tell us how successful we were in PROPPING UP an unpopular dictator in Iran.  Was it a success or a failure?   What do you think would have happened if we tried to prop up unpopular dictators in Libya and Egypt?


----------



## idb (Sep 12, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Are we supposed to invade Libya now or sumpthin?



Go on...I double dare ya!!!!


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I spoke to someone inside the Special Ops community. 

We're still operating in Iraq. The pull-out was fake. The media just isn't covering Iraq anymore. Currently 5th Grp personnel are in joint operational mode there. They simply pulled out the bulk of the conventional forces.


----------



## idb (Sep 12, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> America helped put these guys in power.



As well as the last lot...that also killed Americans


----------



## Valerie (Sep 12, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> If publicly speaking out against a religion or ridiculing those who adhere to it constitutes religious "freakishness" and *is deserving of being murdered and dragged through the streets, then I think jillian is as deserving *as the film makers for the work she's done here to discredit and marginalize Christians.





  NO ONE is deserving of that...  



We should condemn the violence first and foremost, not coddle their irrationality...


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...





Did you bother to read what you qouted?


----------



## idb (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Pinocchio said:
> 
> 
> > Who started the Arab spring crap?  Bush and Cheney, wasn't it?
> ...



That's actually a really interesting statement.
What should he have done differently?


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Are we supposed to invade Libya now or sumpthin?



Depends on what you consider an invasion. 

If you think dropping bombs on government tanks and personnel is an invasion then yes.


----------



## xsited1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> I'm sure they are more worried about what it means to the campaign than anything else, which says everything about the administration.



The Obama Administration in conjunction with the MSM are furiously trying to spin this in their favor.  They're probably trying to determine if Obama will get any kind of political boost if we go to war with Libya.  Allahu Akbar!!!


----------



## idb (Sep 12, 2012)

beretta304 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Don't you belive that the right to free speech also brings the responsibility of reasoned restraint?
When was the last time you told your Mum she was carrying a few more pounds than she needs to?


----------



## Navy1960 (Sep 12, 2012)

I fail to understand, nor will I ever understand why our nation seeks to justify the actions  of violence against American citizens and the nations that support it.  It has always seemed a simple concept to me that those whom you support should  support you and if they do not, then do  not take the treasure of the American people both in terms of it's  blood and  and its  resources to support them . 

A just and  loving God is about peace, and tolerence and should never be used  as a reason to cast judgement upon those  who hold different beliefs than you nor should it be used as a reason to use violence against others in the name of that God. So until such time as we as a nation stop supporting those that use  religion as a means to harm others no matter what that religion is , we  will continue to find our treasure sacrificed  for  no other reason than to satisfy the lust of the mob.  In short  do not  tolerate those who use  God  as means to harm others with your money or your blood no matter where they live, or nations that support them.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Sep 12, 2012)

Obamination asked if we can "retreat."

See what happens when you don't have a good plan of who will replace a dictator, you get a more dangerous country run by idiots and thugs.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> I'm more frighted that Punkotard can't spell "Ambassador".



Of course you are. That Muzzie Beasts attacked U.S. soil in a direct act of war against the United States, killing the AMBASSADOR, not only an act of open warfare but a violation of the Geneva convention, doesn't bother you at all - unless it hurts Obama's campaign. 



> And that they were upset about a slanderous film made by an American that defamed their religion,



Will you be joining other democrats to have a law passed making it a crime to say anything against Islam or the warlord Muhammad? Of course you will, I expect an executive order from Obama outlawing any disrespect to Islam, today.



> which is the sort of thing Punkotard gets upset about when it's his Cult being mocked.



You know fuckface, you have attacked the Mormons constantly, yet I've seen ZERO violence or threats of violence from Mormons.

You know why, stupidfuck? Because Mormonism really IS a peaceful religion, where Islam is a violent and evil religion.

And look at which one YOU support....


----------



## thanatos144 (Sep 12, 2012)

This was a sad and horrible thing that happened.......only thing that is sickening me more is reading how the progressives seem to be trying to down play this tragedy....This isnt about religion you pathetic asshole progressives it is about POWER you you fucking morons keep handing them more and apologizing for not doing it fast enough!


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

idb said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Pinocchio said:
> ...



Stayed out of it. 
You do know that Libya was involved in the release of the Lockerby Bomber? This is just another cause and effect of that fiasco. 

Oil contracts for terrorists, an attempt to destabilize the oil fields just to jack up oil prices. 

The usual.


----------



## The Rabbi (Sep 12, 2012)

bodecea said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



As soon as you tell me what the fuckall any of that has to do with this thread.
But you can't.  You can't stop spinning crap out of your ass just because it rhymes with something you see posted here.


----------



## emptystep (Sep 12, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> *Will you be joining other democrats to have a law passed making it a crime to say anything against Islam or the warlord Muhammad? Of course you will, I expect an executive order from Obama outlawing any disrespect to Islam, today.
> *



And if this does not happen will you be updating your world view or are you going to remain a dumb fuck because you choose to?


----------



## thanatos144 (Sep 12, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


I don't get it.... Some Christians might look down on her for sexual choice to be gay but Muslims in the middle east would without a doubt stone her to death and yet she defends them.......That make much sense to you?


----------



## Rocko (Sep 12, 2012)

This is a foreign policy blunder, plain and simple. We should of never had an embassy in Libya.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> The US Ambassador to Lybia has been killed, as have at least two other embassy staffers.
> 
> 
> And what are we going to do about it? Nothing. This is a time when we need a leader - a real, in the front kind - but we don't have one. The obamedia will try to downplay this and focus on its real 'job,' of trying to help obama get reelected.
> ...



Under Gaddafi this would have never happened.


----------



## idb (Sep 12, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



So you disagree with Unkotare...the Arab Spring wasn't an opportunity to be taken?


----------



## thanatos144 (Sep 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The US Ambassador to Lybia has been killed, as have at least two other embassy staffers.
> ...



You mean the man who masterminded airplane hijackings and killed Americans?


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 12, 2012)

That would be the man so horrified at what happened in Afghanistan and Iraq that he disavowed violence and opened his country to arms inspectors.

Yes, the same one.


----------



## thanatos144 (Sep 12, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> That would be the man so horrified at what happened in Afghanistan and Iraq that he disavowed violence and opened his country to arms inspectors.
> 
> Yes, the same one.



Pissed himself didnt he???? LOL


----------



## GoneBezerk (Sep 12, 2012)

Well Jimmy Carter supported the downfall of the Shah in Iran which gave us the current regime trying to build nukes to destroy Israel and possibly the USA.

Today Obamination has provided the new Irans to the world in Libya and Egypt.....I see a pattern here.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



I don't know what Unk said. I do know that friends of Obama, Bill Ayres, and his wife Bernadine Dorn provided aid to rebels all over the Middle-East. They also supported the flotilla that attempted to supply Palestinian terrorists against Israel.  

Not many know the result of this Arab uprising. Mass church burnings. Rap and murder. Women being killed because they're unfortunate enough to have been raped by Qaddafi troops. It's a real mess right now.


----------



## The Rabbi (Sep 12, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Because Muslims hate Christians and so does she.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The US Ambassador to Lybia has been killed, as have at least two other embassy staffers.
> ...



Exactly! And under Mubarak, our flag would still be flying over out embassy in Egypt. S of S clinton is doing a bang up job, isn't she?


----------



## GoneBezerk (Sep 12, 2012)

Supporting violent terrorist groups overthrowing an anti-US dictator and a pro-US dictator has made the North Africa region more dangerous for the world.

Be careful what you wish for....


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 12, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Yes, the same guy the Bush administration made a deal with to drop his WMD program and renounce terrorism.


----------



## beretta304 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hillary Clinton on Gaddafi: We came, we saw, he died - YouTube


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> The US Ambassador to Lybia has been killed, as have at least two other embassy staffers.
> 
> 
> And what are we going to do about it? Nothing. This is a time when we need a leader - a real, in the front kind - but we don't have one. The obamedia will try to downplay this and focus on its real 'job,' of trying to help obama get reelected.
> ...



Send Mittens over there to set everyone straight!  He has business experience!


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 12, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I always knew Mubarak and Gaddafi would be missed, we really fucked up here.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



How so?  We didn't have boots on the ground during their uprising.  How is it our fault at all?


----------



## thanatos144 (Sep 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


He was scared and rightly so. Around that time we were extremely dangerous. Of course that was before Obama half neutered us by being a bitch and saying sorry for being a free nation.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 12, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



We really shouldn't have helped the Libyans and Egyptians push out Mubarak and Gaddafi, those countries were much more stable under their rule. I can't recall the last time an American Embassy was attacked under Mubarak or when an American Ambassador was killed under Gaddafi.


----------



## thanatos144 (Sep 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I never miss murdering assholes no matter how they went away.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 12, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



A bastard to be sure, but he was forced to dismantle his nuke program and became pretty benign. First choice for head of state in Libya? No, but far superior to the Muslim Brotherhood.
Mubarak in Egypt? First choice for Egypt, Nope, but a reasonable leader of a secular government, vastly superior again, to a theocracy led by Islamic terrorists.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Sep 12, 2012)

He has more experience than the black messiah when he sold his bullshit slogans to idiots like you.

So what experience did Obamination have as a community organizer, law professor, US Senator without even 1 term completed?



HUGGY said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The US Ambassador to Lybia has been killed, as have at least two other embassy staffers.
> ...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...





Spot on. The truth hurts.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I'm glad Guddafi is dead.  That son of a diseased pig helped plan and fund the Locherbie bombing of the Pan AM 747.  Piss on Guddafi and his memory.  Long live the infant Lybian government and I wish them luck and speed in capturing and prosecuting these religious wackos tha killed our ambassadore.


----------



## thanatos144 (Sep 12, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



still not going to miss a murdering bastard even if the ones that followed him are just as bad if not worse....Instead I plan on not missing them evil fucks in the future.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Sep 12, 2012)

Qaddafi should be dead, but we should've done it earlier ourselves instead of alllowing Europe to drag out the bombing which allowed terrorist groups to rush in to fill the leadership gap.

Obamination's weak ass plan against Qaddafi helped create the attack on our Embassy.A strong pro-western leader should have replaced Qaddafi quickly to prevent Libya from turning into Somalia on the Med Sea.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 12, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



obama apologized for religious freedom.  That's what he apologized for.  The only surprise is, that he didn't say "Help me transform it."


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 12, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



You really think the religious wackos in charge are interested in capturing the people that put them in power? How blind to the facts can you be?


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 12, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Blind enough to know that this just happened and all of the facts are not available yet.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 12, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Oh no doubt Gaddafi was an asshole, I never said he was a good man by any means, but I have a feeling these Islamists taking over in Libya now are much worse. I could be wrong but a dead American Ambassador is definently not a good start for the new Libya.


----------



## jillian (Sep 12, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Artevelde said:
> ...



that's what you got from my post?

is there anything you won't lie about?


----------



## jillian (Sep 12, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> Pinocchio said:
> 
> 
> > *Who started the Arab spring crap?  Bush and Cheney, wasn't it?*
> ...



they're the ones who destabilized the region.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Agreed but he knew that he was working in a potentially dangerous part of the world.  His family must be very sad today and hopefully soon very proud of his sacrifice.


----------



## jillian (Sep 12, 2012)

Jroc said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



come on, let's hear it from the idiot neo-con brigade.

what should the president, any president do about a terror attack that isn't government sanction.

come on, let's hear it from the bomb bomb bomb iran idiots....


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 12, 2012)

jillian said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Pinocchio said:
> ...


 
Bullshit. The region was destabilized long, long ago when westerners carved it up.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 12, 2012)

Wait, let me restate...

It has NEVER been stable.


----------



## Meister (Sep 12, 2012)

The region has been a hot pocket for centuries.  
If there is blame from the US to be laid...it comes from both parties.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 12, 2012)

Poor liberals all in a snit asking Conservatives what to do.. Frightening, isn't it? They're literally braindead.. Like a single-celled amoeba. They're Appeasement Policy has now cost American lives and what do they do?? APOLOGIZE TO THE ENEMY.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 12, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I have to admit I expected our Ambassadors overseas to have good enough security to prevent things like this, guess you can't be everywhere all the time.


----------



## jillian (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



you're a moron... you're not even thinking about your responses... 

negged for being a schmuck


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 12, 2012)

Life is cheap in Libya, it always has been.

That doesn't mean it's A-OK and we should just roll with it.


----------



## Meister (Sep 12, 2012)

jillian said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The US Ambassador to Lybia has been killed, as have at least two other embassy staffers.
> ...


Seriously?


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 12, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


I see your point, but we've been on the wrong side in so many "nation building" experiments that you'd think we would opt for relative stability over replacing it with an unknown quantity.
Look at Cuba, Iran and now Egypt and Libya. Our record is poor.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 12, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Wait, let me restate...
> 
> It has NEVER been stable.



Correct and it never will be.


----------



## jillian (Sep 12, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Poor liberals all in a snit asking Conservatives what to do.. Frightening, isn't it? They're literally braindead.. Like a single-celled amoeba. They're Appeasement Policy has now cost American lives and what do they do?? APOLOGIZE TO THE ENEMY.



no one is asking you what to do idiota.

we just want to hear what you think (and i use the term loosely in your case) should be done since all you have is a lot of obama derangement syndrome.

come on snooks... let's see the detritis that drops from your keyboard.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 12, 2012)

I know, cute, huh.

One can understand God's annoyance with Jews through the ages. They do frequently insist on being on the wrong side....and not just wrong, but specifically wrong for THEM.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2012)

I for one felt real anger when the initial response from the White House last night was to apologize for insulting Muslims before expressing grief, anger, and concern for the murdered Americans.  The formal response from President Obama was more measured and did condemn the acts for which he said there was 'no excuse', but again there was an implied apoliogy for any insult to Muslims.

Mixed signals indeed.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 12, 2012)

Meister said:


> The region has been a hot pocket for centuries.
> If there is blame from the US to be laid...it comes from both parties.



It comes from right wing ghools who want a religious war


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 12, 2012)

jillian said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Pinocchio said:
> ...



Sorry Jill, but that title belongs to Jimmy Carter.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



The place was and is still very volatile.  Who could have guessed that a handful of these wack jobs would go ballistic over an obscure movie made in LA by some ignorant Jewish guy and shown trailers on the internet?

That kinda stuff just isn't predictable or preventable.  It is the result of freedom of expression.  We have to absorb the price of letting any asshole say any stupid thing he or she wants.  Sometimes it pisses people off.  The dumb ass Jew knew he would make the Muslims crazy with his film and he did.  I hope they track his ass down.  He is the one that set this off.  Yes you have the right to say anything you want.  You also have the right to get your ass handed to you if you say something stupid enough.


----------



## Meister (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks like another terrorist attack on our embassy.  Under Clinton we had 2 of them attacked in Africa.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 12, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > The region has been a hot pocket for centuries.
> ...


 
Shut the fuck up, you anti-American, anti-Christian, fascist piece of pig crap.

Egyptians MUSLIMS tore down our NATIONAL flag and replaced it with their ISLAMIC banner.

We don't want a religious war.

But Islam is already engaged in one. Fuck them, and fuck you. Move to Libya. Please.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 12, 2012)

jillian said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Poor liberals all in a snit asking Conservatives what to do.. Frightening, isn't it? They're literally braindead.. Like a single-celled amoeba. They're Appeasement Policy has now cost American lives and what do they do?? APOLOGIZE TO THE ENEMY.
> ...



I'm all over the threads stating what I would have done Hagitha.. Put on your bottle-neck glasses and get someone to read for you.


----------



## Dr.House (Sep 12, 2012)

jillian said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Pinocchio said:
> ...



Huhwah?



when has the region EVER been stabilized?


----------



## Meister (Sep 12, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > The region has been a hot pocket for centuries.
> ...



In your twisted mind, TM, I'm sure it does.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 12, 2012)

It has never been stable.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2012)

This 'film' has been out for awhile.  Does anybody here think this attack was because of that film?  Staged on 9/11?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 12, 2012)

Meister said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


 
You gool...er, ghool...um...zomby.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 12, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> This 'film' has been out for awhile. Does anybody here think this attack was because of that film? Staged on 9/11?


 
Huggy, TM and Jillian.

Jillian also would like us to send the creator to the Muslims so they can do to him what they did to that ambassador.

Funny, huh.

"Wow who'da thunk they'd get all worked up over a movie that was out some time ago, and take action exactly on 911? What a remarkable coincidence...

"Wait, what happened on 911? I don't remember....I'm sure it was our fault though."


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 12, 2012)

Meister said:


> Looks like another terrorist attack on our embassy.  Under Clinton we had 2 of them attacked in Africa.



What's your point?


----------



## thanatos144 (Sep 12, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like another terrorist attack on our embassy.  Under Clinton we had 2 of them attacked in Africa.
> ...


Democrats are weak.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 12, 2012)

emptystep said:


> And if this does not happen will you be updating your world view or are you going to remain a dumb fuck because you choose to?



Shit fer brains, wasn't that exactly what your fellow leftist was saying? That Americans should be restrained from "insulting" (by exposing the facts) Islam?

My view is that this second 9/11 attack by the Muslims demands a VERY strong response, a demonstration that the war Islam wages against civilizations will extract a price the Muzzie Beasts are not willing to pay.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 12, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> I don't get it.... Some Christians might look down on her for sexual choice to be gay but Muslims in the middle east would without a doubt stone her to death and yet she defends them.......That make much sense to you?



Leftism is a form of mental illness. No one better exemplifies this than Bodecea (Shortbus.)


----------



## M.D. Rawlings (Sep 12, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm more frighted that Punkotard can't spell "Ambassador".  And that they were upset about a slanderous film made by an American that defamed their religion, which is the sort of thing Punkotard gets upset about when it's his Cult being mocked.
> ...



JoeB is an apologist for Stalin, so he's not going to be concerned about a few Americans murdered.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 12, 2012)

The Egyptians and Libyans are pretty clear where they stand, they hate Americans and they have hated Americans for a very, very long time. All the cash and back rubs we give them isn't going to change that.


----------



## Valerie (Sep 12, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> This 'film' has been out for awhile.  Does anybody here think this attack was because of that film?  Staged on 9/11?






That's what I'm thinking...It's not like this film just came out yesterday.


So the extremists use this film as an excuse to attack Americans on the anniversary of 9/11 as a symbolic gesture of their continued outrage toward the USA...














> Below is a statement released by the State Department from *Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton on the killing of U.S. Ambassador Chris Stevens* and three other Americans in Benghazi, Libya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 12, 2012)

As it turns out, obama is responsible for the attacks on our embassies and had already been warned about them.

Years of warning about embassy security preceded Libya attack | WashingtonGuardian

The congressionally chartered Commission on Wartime Contracting issued a strong warning in 2009, saying the State Department&#8217;s reliance on lowest-priced contractors was jeopardizing security.

&#8220;Lowest-priced security not good enough for war-zone embassies,&#8221; the commission wrote in a stinging report that urged other factors such as capability be considered in awarding security contracts.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 12, 2012)

jillian said:


> they're the ones who destabilized the region.



No stupid, that would Jimmy Carter, when he put the Iranian theocracy in play.


----------



## thanatos144 (Sep 12, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > they're the ones who destabilized the region.
> ...



Actually I would have put it on Mohamed for saying God wants them to kill all non Muslims.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 12, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm more frighted that Punkotard can't spell "Ambassador".  And that they were upset about a slanderous film made by an American that defamed their religion, which is the sort of thing Punkotard gets upset about when it's his Cult being mocked.
> ...



Ditto


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 12, 2012)

idb said:


> As much as it's unforgiveable what those medieval thugs did, why would someone think they have enough moral high ground to needlessly inflame a situation - and then confirm that they thought it was great idea?
> What is the point?



What is the point when you inflame the situation by calling people you disagree with names? The fracking point is no one on the planet has a right not to be offended.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 12, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Crazed religious zealots are very difficult to deal with. Which is why sane people go in the other direction. Taking steps to decrease the roll of religion in society.....especially a political roll......is taking steps toward peace.



That can be aptly demonstrated by how peaceful the Soviet Union, China, Cuba, and North Korea are, all of which have totally eliminated any role for religion in society.

Idiot.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > Yes...it's upsetting to us when God is mocked.  But how many Christians do you see killing someone over it?  If you love that "Religion of Peace" so much, why don't you go somewhere that you can practice it?  How many Americans have been killed from Islamic intolerance?  I think you love them more than you love you're own country.....
> ...



Gee, now you can read my mind.

Guess what, you are about as close to understanding me as you are to understanding quantum mechanics and string theory.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 12, 2012)

And here is what fucktard Obama had to say about it;

{The Embassy of the United States in Cairo condemns the continuing efforts by misguided individuals to hurt the religious feelings of Muslims &#8211; as we condemn efforts to offend believers of all religions. Today, the 11th anniversary of the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks on the United States, Americans are honoring our patriots and those who serve our nation as the fitting response to the enemies of democracy. Respect for religious beliefs is a cornerstone of American democracy. We firmly reject the actions by those who abuse the universal right of free speech to hurt the religious beliefs of others.}

Anyone surprised?


----------



## thanatos144 (Sep 12, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> And here is what fucktard Obama had to say about it;
> 
> {The Embassy of the United States in Cairo condemns the continuing efforts by misguided individuals to hurt the religious feelings of Muslims &#8211; as we condemn efforts to offend believers of all religions. Today, the 11th anniversary of the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks on the United States, Americans are honoring our patriots and those who serve our nation as the fitting response to the enemies of democracy. Respect for religious beliefs is a cornerstone of American democracy. We firmly reject the actions by those who abuse the universal right of free speech to hurt the religious beliefs of others.}
> 
> Anyone surprised?



I am ill that he uses politispeak in this...He should strongly condemn and demand justice or we will pull ALL aid from them......Time to go all in with these scumbags. ... But as normal our President acts like the pussy he is.


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 12, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



i love it when they o this. Really shows them for the morons they are.


----------



## Valerie (Sep 12, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > And here is what fucktard Obama had to say about it;
> ...





Notice how that is a statement FROM the US Cairo embassy, related to what happened AT the US Cairo embassy...?  

So, FYI - that is not a response to what happened in Libya, which came afterward...








> _Below is a statement released by the State Department from Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton on the killing of U.S. Ambassador Chris Stevens and three other Americans in Benghazi, Libya._
> *This is an attack that should shock the conscience of people of all faiths around the world. We condemn in the strongest terms this senseless act of violence, and we send our prayers to the families, friends, and colleagues of those weve lost.*
> 
> Hillary Clinton's Statement on the Attack in Libya - NationalJournal.com


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2012)

I am sorry but I just don't see this as retaliation for insults.  If it was, the retaliation would have been instant when the film first came out and not months later and orchestrated and planned along with planned protests in other Muslim countries.   This was a planned, premeditated, and designed attack with the intent to assault America and murder Americans for no other reason than we embrace individual liberties and religious freedom and refuse to embrace Islam.  It was planned as a clear message on 9/11 that is still celebrated as Islam's greatest triumph by Islamofacist extremists.

And I think a President who does not recognize and express this is either so out of touch with the real situation as to be alarming, or he doesn't care, or he is a supporter of Islam at the expense of those of us who are not.


----------



## M.D. Rawlings (Sep 12, 2012)

jillian said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The US Ambassador to Lybia has been killed, as have at least two other embassy staffers.
> ...



Right.  Once again, lefty demonstrates his utter lack of respect for civlity and freedom.  

It doesn't matter who put out the video or what that person's religious affiliations are.  Civilized nations and civilized people do not murder others for simply expressing a view they don't like.  Only barbarians do that sort of thing.  We should have made no apology whatsoever, but told those tools to go to hell.  We want the perpetrators of these crimes committed in both Egypt and Libya apprehended.  Now.  If the respective governments are not going to pursue justice or if, in the meantime, they cannot or will not protect our embassies and personnel as is their duty . . . we suspend aid and pull our personnel out.  Period.

That's what we do.


----------



## thanatos144 (Sep 12, 2012)

M.D. Rawlings said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


It is what a strong leader does....Instead we got Obama.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> And here is what fucktard Obama had to say about it;
> 
> {The Embassy of the United States in Cairo condemns the continuing efforts by misguided individuals to hurt the religious feelings of Muslims  as we condemn efforts to offend believers of all religions. Today, the 11th anniversary of the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks on the United States, Americans are honoring our patriots and those who serve our nation as the fitting response to the enemies of democracy. Respect for religious beliefs is a cornerstone of American democracy. We firmly reject the actions by those who abuse the universal right of free speech to hurt the religious beliefs of others.}
> 
> Anyone surprised?



That statement was released before anything ever happened. 

Of course Obama claims now that he didn't okay the statement. 

Well, he did, but taking into account the rioters breached two of our embassies they must feel they have to distance themselves from any conciliatory statements.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 12, 2012)

No, that statement was released AFTER the embassy was under attack, but prior to the deaths.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> No, that statement was released AFTER the embassy was under attack, but prior to the deaths.



Explain how. The Cairo Embassy was closed before the attacks. 

The Libyian embassy wasn't so lucky.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 12, 2012)

"After a massive crowd of angry Egyptians began amassing outside the U.S. Embassy in Cairo, furious over an anti-Muslim film produced in the U.S., the embassy there released a statement saying it did not support any anti-religious efforts."

Did the U.S. apologize for the Cairo embassy attack? - Political Hotsheet - CBS News


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## koshergrl (Sep 12, 2012)

Quick, let's apologize to them!


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 12, 2012)

We're sorry we have freedom of speech!


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 12, 2012)

Forgive us for criticizing you! America doesn't tolerate criticism of Islam! Please be our friend!


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> "After a massive crowd of angry Egyptians began amassing outside the U.S. Embassy in Cairo, furious over an anti-Muslim film produced in the U.S., the embassy there released a statement saying it did not support any anti-religious efforts."
> 
> Did the U.S. apologize for the Cairo embassy attack? - Political Hotsheet - CBS News


The apology was issued as rioters amassed outside the compound. It was an attempt to blame the protest on Terry Jones. 

How did they know a youtube clip was the cause of the riots? Some sources said it was a protest to coincide with 9/11 and the announcement of the killing of another al Qaeda #2 in Yemen last June. 

The Timeline: http://blogs.wsj.com/washwire/2012/09/12/timeline-of-statements-on-libya-egypt-attacks/


----------



## Zander (Sep 12, 2012)

This is what you get when you let a dilettante run the country......failure on every level.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 12, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Notice how that is a statement FROM the US Cairo embassy, related to what happened AT the US Cairo embassy...?
> 
> So, FYI - that is not a response to what happened in Libya, which came afterward...
> 
> ...



Well then, here is a suggestion; dump Fucktard Obama, and run Hillary.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 12, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> No, that statement was released AFTER the embassy was under attack, but prior to the deaths.



Link?

This is what I heard on TV earlier today and a R strategist pretty much blamed Mittens for inciting even ore violence. 

jillian 





> oh please...
> 
> what should he do? start carpet bombing libya?
> 
> i think we should send the idiot there who did the video... let all the religious freaks have at it.



Bush's Brain, Ryan, Mittens and other rabid R want us in another war. I would not be surprised to hear any of them call for a military reaction. They really are that willing to break the back of the US.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 12, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > No, that statement was released AFTER the embassy was under attack, but prior to the deaths.
> ...



You drink a half-gallon of vodka for breakfast each morning, don't you?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 12, 2012)

Details are coming out about the murder of Ambassador Stevens. CBS has reported that the guards that Obama says fought to protect the Americans actually handed them over to the crowd.

Update on the Murder of Ambassador Stevens | Power Line


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

So the latest scapegoat for this from Obama and his media is it's all Romney's fault. 

Figures.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 12, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> So the latest scapegoat for this from Obama and his media is it's all Romney's fault.
> 
> Figures.



Romney needs to tear Obama to shreds for "9/11 - part 2."


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 12, 2012)

You're either for America, or for Obama.

I think that has a nice ring.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 12, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> You're either for America, or for Obama.
> 
> I think that has a nice ring.



Obama: We're sorry we made you attack us!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 12, 2012)

idb said:


> mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


muslims sure are tolerant people aren't they?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 12, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> You're either for America, or for Obama.
> 
> I think that has a nice ring.



Fuck obama,


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 12, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



Damn right!!!  Obama should make Osama sleep with the fishes!!!  Oh wait....


----------



## thanatos144 (Sep 12, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > You're either for America, or for Obama.
> ...



No thanks I like women and am married


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 12, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Crazed religious zealots are very difficult to deal with. Which is why sane people go in the other direction. Taking steps to decrease the roll of religion in society.....especially a political roll......is taking steps toward peace.



Muslims doing what Muslims do


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Yeah, go after the ole geezers while the radical 18-30 year olds are crawling over the walls.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

"Do this 13 or 14 more times and I swear no apologies will be forthcoming in the future." * Barack Obama*


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > That would be the man so horrified at what happened in Afghanistan and Iraq that he disavowed violence and opened his country to arms inspectors.
> ...



Back when we had an actual leader and our enemies knew we weren't to be fucked with. Now...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2012)

Even the State Department is now admitting that this was a planned and orchestrated attack.  Random mob reaction doesn't include rocket and grenade launchers and it would be a coincidence beyond all reason that it would occur on 9/11 and include chants of "Obama, Obama, we ALL are Osama" and such as that.


----------



## Meister (Sep 12, 2012)

It looks like once again Obama spoke before the facts were in and looked foolish in doing so.
After as many times as he's done this....he should have learned from his past mistakes, but apparently hasn't.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

This kind of shit is only going to happen again and again and again as long as we have a weak, incomptent, non-leader in office.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> This kind of shit is only going to happen again and again and again as long as we have a weak, incomptent, non-leader in office.



It will happen so long as political correctness trumps our Constitution, our respect for human rights, individual liberties, and our appreciation of American exceptionalism.  When the President of the United States seemingly condones and is unruffled by the Democratic Convention booing the (Christian) God and voting down His inclusion in their platform despite the overruling of the vote by the chair, and the same President three times inferring that those who disrespect the Muslim religion are wrong to stir up resentment among Muslims, there is nothing to think other than we have lost our freaking common sense about just about everything.


----------



## AmyNation (Sep 12, 2012)

Dems shunned god and so terrorists killed Americans in Lybia?

Ok then.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 12, 2012)

obama appeasement foreign policy at work.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 12, 2012)

Meister said:


> It looks like once again Obama spoke before the facts were in and looked foolish in doing so.
> After as many times as he's done this....he should have learned from his past mistakes, but apparently hasn't.



In obama's mind he does not make mistakes, he's just incomplete on things.


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 12, 2012)

Well... yesterdays events in Cairo and Libya seal it. President Carter is no longer the worst President in US history, Obama is. Someone tell me how the Marine embassy guards allowed the breaching of the embassy walls. Who gave the order not to shoot? This was an act of war and Obama is on his way to a campaign rally/fund raiser. Any American that still supports this man is putting his or her selfish wants, needs, and Utopian ludacris desires over the real needs for our Nation and it's security. And for that I say shame on you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Dems shunned god and so terrorists killed Americans in Lybia?
> 
> Ok then.



I didn't say that.  I can't explain why you would read it that way.


----------



## idb (Sep 12, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> I for one felt real anger when the initial response from the White House last night was to apologize for insulting Muslims before expressing grief, anger, and concern for the murdered Americans.  The formal response from President Obama was more measured and did condemn the acts for which he said there was 'no excuse', but again there was an implied apoliogy for any insult to Muslims.
> 
> Mixed signals indeed.



The 'apology' was before the attacks


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh (Sep 12, 2012)

I do not believe in God or Allah. However, unlike some in this thread, I refuse to use this senseless tragedy to knock religion. 

For fucks' sake, people were killed. Respect their sacrifice for their country. Grow the fuck up.


----------



## RoadVirus (Sep 12, 2012)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Gotta wonder what the Obama campaign thinks of the timing of this...
> 
> .



My guess is that some higher-ups of his campaign are probably thinking about suicide right now.


----------



## Meister (Sep 12, 2012)

Rambunctious said:


> Well... yesterdays events in Cairo and Libya seal it. President Carter is no longer the worst President in US history, Obama is. Someone tell me how the Marine embassy guards allowed the breaching of the embassy walls. Who gave the order not to shoot? This was an act of war and Obama is on his way to a campaign rally/fund raiser. Any American that still supports this man is putting his or her selfish wants, needs, and Utopian ludacris desires over the real needs for our Nation and it's security. And for that I say shame on you.



When asked from a reporter if this was an act of war, Obama didn't respond to the question. 
I hope America is looking at our Commander in Chief regarding this.
Hillary talked more presidential than Obama.


----------



## AmyNation (Sep 12, 2012)

RoadVirus said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Give it a few days and I'm sure we will hear about how this was a set up by the president to make himself look good.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 12, 2012)

Meister said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Well... yesterdays events in Cairo and Libya seal it. President Carter is no longer the worst President in US history, Obama is. Someone tell me how the Marine embassy guards allowed the breaching of the embassy walls. Who gave the order not to shoot? This was an act of war and Obama is on his way to a campaign rally/fund raiser. Any American that still supports this man is putting his or her selfish wants, needs, and Utopian ludacris desires over the real needs for our Nation and it's security. And for that I say shame on you.
> ...


 
She's motivated by her determination to undermine him.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2012)

idb said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I for one felt real anger when the initial response from the White House last night was to apologize for insulting Muslims before expressing grief, anger, and concern for the murdered Americans.  The formal response from President Obama was more measured and did condemn the acts for which he said there was 'no excuse', but again there was an implied apoliogy for any insult to Muslims.
> ...



No it wasn't.  It was last night as it was happening and reinforced at the press conference--at which Obama took no questions--this morning.


----------



## Joshuatree (Sep 12, 2012)

Weird how Obama resembles Carter in almost everything. In 1980, we all know how it ended. In 2012, IF Obama wins.... then we all know there's something wrong with America.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 12, 2012)

At some point, some nutters are going to have to come to your senses.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 12, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> At some point, some nutters are going to have to come to your senses.



I hope you will.


----------



## Meister (Sep 12, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> At some point, some nutters are going to have to come to your senses.



We're waiting for the left wing nutters to come to their senses...from your post it looks like we will be waiting a bit longer


----------



## Rozman (Sep 12, 2012)

Meister said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Well... yesterdays events in Cairo and Libya seal it. President Carter is no longer the worst President in US history, Obama is. Someone tell me how the Marine embassy guards allowed the breaching of the embassy walls. Who gave the order not to shoot? This was an act of war and Obama is on his way to a campaign rally/fund raiser. Any American that still supports this man is putting his or her selfish wants, needs, and Utopian ludacris desires over the real needs for our Nation and it's security. And for that I say shame on you.
> ...



Why is it every embassy is considered that nations soil,that nations country.
And any hostile act against it an act of war.

Except when it happen to us.
At least twice now.
Four people dead and one of them our Ambassador..

What's going to be done about it.

Oh I see a speech then an appearance on Lettermen's show for like the 20th time to have 
a few yucks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2012)

Rozman said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



Obama:  We're so sorry we insulted your religion but there is no excuse for this and we will work with Lybian authorities to bring the people who did this to justice.  Translation:  We can't help it if you don't do anything.   (Unsaid:  We won't question why you stood by and allowed them to attack our embassy with impunity.)

Gary Johnson:  It is our fault because we had people there when they should never have been there.

Romney:  ". . . .America will not tolerate attacks against our citizens and against our embassies. We&#8217;ll defend also our constitutional rights of speech and assembly and religion.

We have confidence in our cause in America. We respect our Constitution. We stand for the principles our Constitution protects. We encourage other nations to understand and respect the principles of our Constitution, because we recognize that these principles are the ultimate source of freedom for individuals around the world.

I also believe the administration was wrong to stand by a statement sympathizing with those who had breached our embassy in Egypt, instead of condemning their actions. It&#8217;s never too early for the United States government to condemn attacks on Americans and to defend our values."

Foxfyre:  You will guarantee the safety and security of our embassey and consulate personnel and will deliver to our justice system any who would attack us on our soil or yours, or we will put your country off limits to all Americans and you will not receive one more dime of American assistance in any form.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 12, 2012)

Lies. You build your opinion with lies. This it is weak.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Sep 12, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



That's not what Gary Johnson said.



> It is tragic when Americans serving their country are murdered, and we both mourn their loss and honor their service.
> 
> Part of honoring that service is to ask the obvious question: What U.S. interest is being served by putting our people &#8211; and our money &#8211; in places where U.S. personnel can be killed by extremists over a video? We launched millions of dollars worth of missiles to bring down Gaddafi, and this is what we get. We hail and encourage the outbreak of an Arab Spring in Egypt, send them billions of dollars we can&#8217;t afford, &#8212; and our embassy is breached and our flag desecrated.
> 
> ...



Gov. Gary Johnson Releases Statement Regarding Libya Attack

Gary Johnson's actual statement.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 12, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Lies. You build your opinion with lies. This it is weak.


 ^^^Lie.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I think it has a lot more to do with the Shouting Fire in a Movie Theatre kind of thinking.  

This guy, who is associated with known asshole, Terry Jones, should have realized that something like this would have provoked them, and they might do something stupid.  

Because the last time Jones did something stupid, burning Korans, a lot of people died in Afghanistan. 

I say send them over there and let them talk smack.  It would be hilarious.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 12, 2012)

I was pretty sure you'd still be out celebrating the deaths of 4 Americans, Joe.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> One of the most convincing arguments for getting rid of Obama plops into his lap and he is supposed to ignore it?
> 
> How stupid is Romney supposed to be for him to let this fly without comment?



If it was such a smart comment, how come none of his Fellow Republicans are following him up that hill?  

Because it was an idiotic comments. 

1) Obama didn't issue any "apology". 
2) The condemnation of Jones' sick film was issued before the embassy was attacked. 
3) Oh, yeah, and people died... 

So Romney just got caught trying to use a coffin as a soap-box.   And that never works out well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2012)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



Yes, the paraphrased statement was based on his actual statement which I did read.  And don't get me wrong.  I'm a New Mexican and a Gary Johnson fan.  But you take his entire statement and boil it down to its most essential element and it still comes out as our fault because we shouldn't have been there in the first place.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 12, 2012)

Where is Congressman Ryan on this issue?


----------



## Rozman (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> The US Ambassador to Lybia has been killed, as have at least two other embassy staffers.
> 
> 
> And what are we going to do about it? Nothing. This is a time when we need a leader - a real, in the front kind - but we don't have one. The obamedia will try to downplay this and focus on its real 'job,' of trying to help obama get reelected.
> ...



The focus of Al Sharpton's show on MSNBC tonight is not so much the attack itself but on Romney's response....

Pretty much what to expect from those that run things over there.
The priority is to protect Obama against attack not so much on what happened.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Sep 12, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Nonsense. He blames the people who committed the murders, and the governments of those countries for being unable to protect foreign diplomats. However, he does mention that we should never have been involved in Libya in the first place, and that if we hadn't this couldn't have happened. But that's not blaming "us."


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



We suddenly have a really loose definition of associate. Someone meets Jones once and that makes them co conspirators. Someone gets involved in a lucrative business deal with Obama and they  don't even know each other.

That said, the rest of your post makes even less sense. Why should I pay any attention to the possibility that idiots might do something stupid simply because I say something? If something you say offends me, and I go out and kill a few people as a result, should the government lock you up?


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> This kind of shit is only going to happen again and again and again as long as we have a weak, incomptent, non-leader in office.



Ya sure ...send in Mittens...he will take away their hard earned pensions.. 

My sister could kick Romney's ass.  

Seriously.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm more frighted that Punkotard can't spell "Ambassador".
> ...



Actually, Romney probably just handed Obama the election, judging by the round condemnation by not only the press but his own party.  





Uncensored2008 said:


> > And that they were upset about a slanderous film made by an American that defamed their religion,
> 
> 
> 
> Will you be joining other democrats to have a law passed making it a crime to say anything against Islam or the warlord Muhammad? Of course you will, I expect an executive order from Obama outlawing any disrespect to Islam, today.



Nope.  But I think there should be consequences for people who act reckelessly.  YOu know, again, if you should "Fire" in a crowded theatre and people are trampled to death, they hold you accountable as well as the people who did the trampling.  




Uncensored2008 said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, the LDS don't attack people who mock their silly cult... because when they used to do that sort  of shit, they got chased through five states by angry mobs before they decided on the "Let's sit here with dumb smiles" approach...  I'd suggest you look up "Danites" and "Mountain Meadows Massacre" before you talk to me about peaceful Mormons. 

All religions are evil. Mormonism has the added offense of being stupid.  

But I didn't stop by to mock Mormonism, guy.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 12, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Are we supposed to invade Libya now or sumpthin?
> ...



Good idea...  why don't you toddle on over there and git some REVENGE!!!!

Better take a laptop wit ya..  you can insult them with yo stupid words.  Worst that can happen is they will take off one of your hands.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> We suddenly have a really loose definition of associate. Someone meets Jones once and that makes them co conspirators. Someone gets involved in a lucrative business deal with Obama and they  don't even know each other.
> 
> That said, the rest of your post makes even less sense. Why should I pay any attention to the possibility that idiots might do something stupid simply because I say something? If something you say offends me, and I go out and kill a few people as a result, should the government lock you up?



Well, I don't know, guy, I just wondering what the benefit is of antagonizing people for no good reason when they are already angry.  What did this asshole Balice think was going to happen when he showed this film?


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Ya..Like Ronnie!  The moozlems blew up a few hundred Marines and he just went crazy and invaded Lebanana.  Oh wait... No he didn't he tucked tail and skeedaddled outta there.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



But then how would he collect his Section 8 Checks...  

For someone who bitches about the government spending too much, he certainly has his hand out.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 12, 2012)

Joe, go celebrate with your buddies, they're waiting for you:


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Rozman said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The US Ambassador to Lybia has been killed, as have at least two other embassy staffers.
> ...



Yes, Romney did pretty much step in it.  

Kind of like if John Kerry started Criticizing Bush on 9/12/01 or if Thomas Dewey started ripping on FDR the day after Pearl Harbor.  And then got his facts wrong about what happened.  

The fact is, his fellow Republicans, save assholes like Bill Krystol, are heading for the tall grass.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> Exactly! And under Mubarak, our flag would still be flying over out embassy in Egypt. S of S clinton is doing a bang up job, isn't she?



Um, yeah, about that.  

Exactly how would we go about saving Mubarek, exactly?  

We were going to subdue 90 million Egyptians when we could barely handle 25 million Iraqis?  Really?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Joe, go celebrate with your buddies, they're waiting for you:
> 
> ]



You're the ones who want to keep getting in the middle of their shit, not me...  

Romney blew it... seriously, he's done after today.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly! And under Mubarak, our flag would still be flying over out embassy in Egypt. S of S clinton is doing a bang up job, isn't she?
> ...



25 million Iraqis?  Christ we have our hands full right now with a few dozen Afgahn Talibaners.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > We suddenly have a really loose definition of associate. Someone meets Jones once and that makes them co conspirators. Someone gets involved in a lucrative business deal with Obama and they  don't even know each other.
> ...



Wonder away.

The simple truth is we didn't antagonize anyone, they chose to take a really stupid low budget movie pas an insult. You should watch it before you throw out neg reps.



			
				JoeB131 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -281 reputation points from JoeB131.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmodVun16Q4"]Muhammad Movie Trailer - YouTube[/ame]

Then we have the fact that this actually had nothing to do with either this stupid movie or Terry Jones, yet you want to shut them up because a bunch of idiots on the other side of the world attack us.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Meister said:


> The region has been a hot pocket for centuries.
> If there is blame from the US to be laid...it comes from both parties.



A voice of reason...


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 12, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Great!  Now the assholes will come and blow up USMB!  Thanks dummy!


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Actually, I only give neg reps to people who give them to me...  Dumbass.  

Or sockpuppets.  

But anyway, no, this film WAS unacceptable.  It was wrong to make, and it made a bad situation worse. 

We keep saying we are trying to change that part of the world, THIS Isn't the way to go about it.  

Or we should just not get involved at all.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> But anyway, no, this film WAS unacceptable.  It was wrong to make, and it made a bad situation worse.
> .






Oh look, another liberal who suddenly finds respect for religion when motivated by fear.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 12, 2012)

Americans only become important to these right wing cocksuckers only if they were killed by muslims...Any other American killed by Mexicans who the fuck cares....that's how right wing pieces of shit think...


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 12, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Why doesn't our GREAT friend Israel go kick thay azz.  It was the Jews that started this shit as usual.  Oh THAT'S RIGHT Israel hasn't lost a single soldier fighting FOR US!


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Americans only become important to these right wing cocksuckers only if they were killed by muslims...Any other American killed by Mexicans who the fuck cares....that's how right wing pieces of shit think...



Shut the fuck up you idiot. You have no idea what you are talking about. Go back to sniffing glue or whatever else has made you so damn stupid.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > But anyway, no, this film WAS unacceptable.  It was wrong to make, and it made a bad situation worse.
> ...



Actually, I call it motivated by Prudence.  As angry as you idiots make the Muslims, it won't have any effect on my life, where the few Mosques have to put up iron gates to keep the Rednecks from vandalizing them.  

But the soldiers and diplomatic officers who have to serve in those countries... yeah, their lives are put in danger by assholes like Balice and Jones.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Why doesn't our GREAT friend Israel go kick thay azz.  It was the Jews that started this shit as usual.  Oh THAT'S RIGHT Israel hasn't lost a single soldier fighting FOR US!





I guess it was just a matter of time before some asshole saw this as an excuse to vent their mindless anti-Semitism. Figures it would be a stupid, weak asshole like you, Gilligan.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 12, 2012)

Deadly embassy attacks were days in the making

The attack in Cairo was planned Aug. 30, scheduled to take place 911, and was a protest against the imprisonment of one of the sheiks responsible for the 1993 bombing of the WTC.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





And now you have to go wash the 'prudence' out of your pants. Probably got some on the carpet as well.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Americans only become important to these right wing cocksuckers only if they were killed by muslims...Any other American killed by Mexicans who the fuck cares....that's how right wing pieces of shit think...
> ...



Everybody thinks your a bigot...that thread about you....yah quit trolling faggot...you clearly do this for hate


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





And now you have to go wash the 'prudence' out of your pants. Probably got some on the carpet as well.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...





Really? Against whom, idiot?


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Why doesn't our GREAT friend Israel go kick thay azz.  It was the Jews that started this shit as usual.  Oh THAT'S RIGHT Israel hasn't lost a single soldier fighting FOR US!
> ...



Oh I see how you have this figured out!  Obama made the damn movie..right?  Your stupid Jew friends had nothing to do with it.  The damn Jews start some shit and right away you want our boys and girls to get killed over it.  Hey here is a tip for ya.  Go fuck yourself ya faggot little bitch ass punk!

OBAMA DID IT!!!!


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...





Did I say anything about obama doing it, you senile idiot? What do you think tough guy, did 'da joos' poison the well water again? You're a fucking clown you feeble old anti-Semitic shitheel.


----------



## Too Tall (Sep 12, 2012)

jillian said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



It is the responsibility of the Libyan government to protect all foreign Embassies and consulates. I suggest they looked the other way which is the same as sanctioning


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 12, 2012)

Actually, they suspect they actually provided information on the ambassador's precise whereabouts.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 12, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Actually, they suspect they actually provided information on the ambassador's precise whereabouts.



How else would the mobs have known exactly where he was?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You just described The Phantom Menace, which was more offensive than this one. I know, I watched them both. I don't recall the legions of offended fans storming Lucasfilm after that came out, did I miss it?

I rarely give neg reps to anyone, and always thank anyone who gives me rep, positive or negative. You got yours from me for siding with terrorists over the rights of free people.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 12, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Your bigotry is showing again.


----------



## Valerie (Sep 12, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Americans only become important to these right wing cocksuckers only if they were killed by muslims...Any other American killed by Mexicans who the fuck cares....that's how right wing pieces of shit think...







Since when do RWs not care when Americans are killed by Mexicans?


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 12, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Oh ya..I'm a bigot.  I suppose you think your Jew buddies that made the movie and started this shit are not.


----------



## Valerie (Sep 12, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Actually, they suspect they actually provided information on the ambassador's precise whereabouts.







> The attack apparently occurred because in recent days, the al-Qaeda leader Ayman al-Zawahiri posted a video online calling on Libyans to avenge the killing of al-Qaeda's second in command, Abu Yahya al-Libi.
> 
> According to our own sources at Quilliam Foundation, the attack was the work of roughly 20 militants, prepared for a military assault. It is rare, for example, that an RPG7 -- an anti-tank rocket-propelled grenade launcher -- would be present at a civilian protest. The attack against the consulate had two waves. The first attack led to U.S. officials being evacuated from the consulate by Libyan security forces, only for the second wave to be launched against U.S. officials after they were kept at a secure location.
> 
> ...




What jihadists want you to believe about Libya - CNN.com


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Says the guy who never served in the military because when the doctor told him to turn his head and cough, they dropped....


----------



## percysunshine (Sep 12, 2012)

This is all Bushs fault.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> You just described The Phantom Menace, which was more offensive than this one. I know, I watched them both. I don't recall the legions of offended fans storming Lucasfilm after that came out, did I miss it?
> 
> I rarely give neg reps to anyone, and always thank anyone who gives me rep, positive or negative. You got yours from me for siding with terrorists over the rights of free people.



Hey, if someone made a film portraying Jesus as a pedophile, I don't think you Christians would be all that keen on it.  

It's not 'siding' with someone to point out that provoking people who are already inclined to be angry is a really stupid idea.  

It's like taunting the crazy homelss person while he's yelling at the lamp post.  Just not a good idea.  

You talk about "Freedom", I think more in terms of responsibility.  JOnes and Balice know that people were killed when they've pulled this crap in the past.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2012)

Valerie said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Americans only become important to these right wing cocksuckers only if they were killed by muslims...Any other American killed by Mexicans who the fuck cares....that's how right wing pieces of shit think...
> ...



Or when have RWs not cared when Americans are killed by Presbyterians, gay Nazis, tax accountants, or accordian players for that matter?  Some of us actually care when senseless murders are committed by anybody, most especially purely for the joy of killing somebody.


----------



## Valerie (Sep 12, 2012)

Valerie said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, they suspect they actually provided information on the ambassador's precise whereabouts.
> ...






Hmmm... Wonder who pushed for _this_ headline then...........?





> *American killed in Libya during protests about Prophet Muhammad video*
> 
> _By NBC News staff and wire reports
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 12, 2012)

Just more of the "Arab Spring" delusion.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...





Gilligan finally said something true!


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





I've already thanked you for your service. I'm sure you did well since you are suited to nothing so much as following orders.


----------



## Jroc (Sep 12, 2012)

jillian said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



This was 9/11,  there should have been Marines there guarding our people? Maybe they should have been moved for this day, maybe Obama shouldn't trust American lives to muslim whack jobs whom we don't even know. Obama is a joke and so are you and all you liberal idiots


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Hey, if someone made a film portraying Jesus as a pedophile, I don't think you Christians would be all that keen on it.





No embassies would be attacked, and no one would be killed by a rabid mob. Amazing how raw fear insires such respect for religion in you, faceless.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 12, 2012)

How old was the virgin Mary when she gave birth to Jesus?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Well, when you're a sergeant, you are usually the one giving them... but you wouldn't know that, having wet yourself when you got anywhere near a recruiter.  

"The Sergeant is the backbone of the Army" - Dwight D. Eisenhower.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, if someone made a film portraying Jesus as a pedophile, I don't think you Christians would be all that keen on it.
> ...



Yes, I don't think getting our brave soldiers and foreign service bureaucrats (both of whom you say bad things about) need to be put into unnecessary danger because other religious idiots want to act like Douchbags.  

Ideally, we should have nothing to with that part of the world. BUt if we are, then we don't act stupidly.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Jroc said:


> This was 9/11,  there should have been Marines there guarding our people? Maybe they should have been moved for this day, maybe Obama shouldn't trust American lives to muslim whack jobs whom we don't even know. Obama is a joke and so are you and all you liberal idiots



Actually, all non-essential personnel were removed from the Cairo embassy... which was the prudent thing to do. 

Bhenghazi was a consulate, not an embassy.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



I hear Voldemort is back and he's the one responsible. 

I don't care. I have an Elder Wand. 

I'll shoot some of that green shit at him......take his friggen head off. Him and that stupid snake whatshisname.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> How old was the virgin Mary when she gave birth to Jesus?


Best answer I got was "She was super young".

Depends on where you live what Super Young means.

In KY it's 10.

In SF it's 33. 

In Palestine it was probably 16.


----------



## Amazed (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You're pretty cocky and Judgemental for a rear echelon guy sissy boy.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

Amazed said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I can't believe Joe is bragging about his military service now.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Get lost sock.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Americans only become important to these right wing cocksuckers only if they were killed by muslims...Any other American killed by Mexicans who the fuck cares....that's how right wing pieces of shit think...



As opposed to self-important assholes that like trolling message boards.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



It's coming out that this was planned beforehand and not a protest over some movie.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 12, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Americans only become important to these right wing cocksuckers only if they were killed by muslims...Any other American killed by Mexicans who the fuck cares....that's how right wing pieces of shit think...
> ...



Stupid man again? Hey actually I heard the Iranian president was Buddhists


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, if someone made a film portraying Jesus as a pedophile, I don't think you Christians would be all that keen on it.
> ...



Exactly.  In the last fifty or sixty years, how many films and other artistic renditions have been made denigrating Jesus?  Or religion/Christianity in general?  How many insulting cartoons and how many insulting, disparaging remarks about Chrsitians and/or Christianity and/or the Bible and/or Jews have been posted on Youtube, on message boards, or in editorial comments?  And exactly how many riots/murders/uprisings have these triggered?  I honestly can't think of any.

Is that because Christians and Jews care about the center of their faith and/or the Torah/Bible or symbols of their faith less than Muslims do?  I guarantee you that they care as much or more.  But only Islam considers it appropriate to riot, destroy, terrorize, injure, maim, and murder because they are insulted.   And I personally think we are fools if we think appeasing Muslims and/or being politically correct will change that.  For those who intend to put the whole world under the authority of Allah and Shariah law, if we don't give them an obvious reason, they will manufacture one.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 12, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Israeli girl it's simple, how are we apppeasing Muslims by asking morons to stop making hateful movies? 

They are starting the drama the sick pigs who make these insulting horrific movies. They simply ask stop demonizing their people.

What is happening is they are attacking Muslims not appeasing them.

Quit making propoganda which is not allowed against anyone except Muslims.....if they made a movie about Jews immedialtliy it would be condemned and not allowed at all.

But according to you it's ok to do that. It's not 

Making videos attacking people and demonizing humans is not apppeasing


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 12, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Those animals deserve to be demonized!  This had nothing to do with that movie, it was planned.


----------



## Amazed (Sep 12, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You are an idiot and a liar.

Look up the Last Temptation of Christ and shut the fuck up.

Our free speech trumps their desire to never be offended, fuck them and the camel they rode in on.

Its completely ok for us to say anything we want about MOhammed...you know...the little pedophile prophet


----------



## AmyNation (Sep 12, 2012)

I can't believe people are upset that the embassy condemned the movie. They were surrounded, and attempting to stave off violence, what did you expect them to do? Condemning the movie was the right move.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 12, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm not talking about Libya, those who did that should be held accountable by the Libyan goverment..Libya is still in bad shape though after kaddafi was killed.

In America you are allowed to make films like that...but that doesn't not make it an attack on Muslims.....it's clearly a attack against people....and foxfre wants to bullshit how we are apppeasing Muslims...no its not it's attacking their religion....in other words she is saying we should stomp on Muslims and make more insulting videos that won't be allowed if it were about Christians or Jews....

So she Is lying as if people who are against hateful videos are apppeasing Islam in other words she hates all Muslims guts....which is not a surprise though she is bigoted against Muslims


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 12, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Guess what, him being a bigot is not proof you are not.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > You just described The Phantom Menace, which was more offensive than this one. I know, I watched them both. I don't recall the legions of offended fans storming Lucasfilm after that came out, did I miss it?
> ...



Guess what, when someone made a film called The Last Temptation of Christ depicting Jesus unfavorably Christians were upset about it, but they did not attack any embassies, riot in the streets, or kill anyone. That makes your entire post make about as much sense as it would if I let my cat walk on the keyboard and posted it.

You aren't talking responsibility, you are talking about taking away people's rights because you think you are smarter than they are. You already lost the argument with the lamppost, but you are still arguing away. Keep arguing a point that is already settled, it makes you look even dumber than you are.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 12, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I have pointed that out to him twice, he still insists we need to give up our rights in order to keep him from being afraid. He is a coward.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 12, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Do we ask morons not to make hateful movies about Israel? Why not?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 12, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Yes they did cocksucker, they attacked the Saint Michel theater in Paris


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Wow....funny. 

'Buddhists', huh? He's plural now as in more than one person?

Your comebacks are pretty good. 

I mean.....I'm reeeeally impressed Dude.

Maybe you can call me a fat-faced lily-livered poopy-pants.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 12, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Middle east discussion is not for you....you do better in politics


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 12, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Yes, that was done by a tiny elitist radical fundamentalist group attached to no Christian organization, it was universally condemned by Christian groups all over the world, and the proponents were arrested and appropriately dealt with by the authorities.  It is highly unlikely they could have generated a riot by anybody, let alone Christians who practice the Christian faith.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Amazed said:


> You're pretty cocky and Judgemental for a rear echelon guy sissy boy.



And yet probably have still done more than you ever have...


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> [
> 
> Exactly.  In the last fifty or sixty years, how many films and other artistic renditions have been made denigrating Jesus?  Or religion/Christianity in general?  .



Good question.  Why don't you make a list?  

Well. _Last Temptation of Christ_.  

And. 

Umm.... 

Errrr.... 

Gee, not seeing a whole lot.  

If anything, Hollywood seems to go out of its way NOT to offend Christians.  

For instance, in the original Graphic Novel  ("_God Loves, Man kills_")  X-Men 2 was based on, the main villlian, Stryker, was portrayed as a Televangelist.  When this finally got made into a movie that wasn't HALF as good as the comic, they changed the character into a crazy General. 

On the other hand, Muslim Terrorists were often the go-to villians for movies in the 1990's and early Oughts.


----------



## Amazed (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > You're pretty cocky and Judgemental for a rear echelon guy sissy boy.
> ...



Sure thing Joe....go get me another set of boots.
10 1/2.

Were you the one pulling gear when I got to Ft. Ord?


----------



## Amazed (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



This shows how stupid you are Joe 

Hollywood goes out of its way to offend Christians 

Major League
Bull Durham
Last Temptation of Christ
Robin Hood (Costner version)

and on and on and on.....nobody kills anybody.

Islam is an inferior religion, and your bigotry makes you an inferior man.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 12, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Are you joking? Condemend by a couple churches....maybe you are not aware of the Muslim americans holding a candle vigil for the dead American official? They are condemning all over....but you are ignoring it.....and the reason a few protestors attacked the embassies is because they think America as a country supported that movie and made it....they don't know it is actually one guy who means nothing to Americans and just a troll


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 12, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Please don't do me with Christian faith stuff....Christians threw away their religion long ago......Christians don't care apwhat their religion says almost every Christian I know has premarital sex.....that's against their religion


----------



## Jroc (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > This was 9/11,  there should have been Marines there guarding our people? Maybe they should have been moved for this day, maybe Obama shouldn't trust American lives to muslim whack jobs whom we don't even know. Obama is a joke and so are you and all you liberal idiots
> ...



Doesn't matter that place should have been secured with marines also the Ambassador shouldn't have been there on 9/11


----------



## bodecea (Sep 12, 2012)

Amazed said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Major League offends christians?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 12, 2012)

Amazed said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The media, not just hollywood, goes out it's ways to attack Christianity.

Take South Park. They totally attack all religions. Funny as heck, but the goal is still attacking all religions.


----------



## American Horse (Sep 12, 2012)

idb said:


> As much as it's unforgiveable what those medieval thugs did, why would someone think they have enough moral high ground to needlessly inflame a situation - and then confirm that they thought it was great idea?
> What is the point?



The movie/video was not the seminal incitement; celebrating 9-11 was, and it should've been warning enough of what to expect everywhere in the Middle East.  There were no Marines at all at the Benghazi Consulate where the Embassador was murdered.  And with the attack going on the embassador was hurried away to a pre-arranged safe place by Libyans, after which the attackers were informed of his presence there to find him and kill him.


----------



## Meister (Sep 12, 2012)

American Horse said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > As much as it's unforgiveable what those medieval thugs did, why would someone think they have enough moral high ground to needlessly inflame a situation - and then confirm that they thought it was great idea?
> ...



Spot on, American Horse.  This was premeditated.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 13, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



One group of extremists that were actually kicked out of the church they clam to follow before the attacks, great example. How many Muslim extremists have been disowned by their religion prior, or even subsequent, to the attacks they perpetrated?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



You should look harder.

Jesus Christ, Superstar, and The Life of Brian are two that pop into my head without thinking about it at all. Want to challenge me to find more?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 13, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Is it? Can you tell me where that is in the Bible?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 13, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Religulous, the DaVinci code. Pretty much any biblical *documentary* spewed out by public broadcasting/A&E/History Channel between 1975-2000.


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 13, 2012)

Meister said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



speculation at best, with no real proof to back it up. 
Simple phone call settles your whole opinion really fast, But then again typical. Seeing how this speculation is full of holes.


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 13, 2012)

My understanding is that Ambassador Christopher Stevens died from smoke inhalation.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 13, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > American Horse said:
> ...



Anti-American piece of shit:

"
The protest was planned by Salafists well before news circulated of an objectionable video ridiculing Islam's prophet, Mohammed, said Eric Trager, an expert at the Washington Institute for Near East Policy. 
The  protest outside the U.S. Embassy in Cairo was announced Aug. 30 by  Jamaa Islamiya, a State Department-designated terrorist group, to  protest the ongoing imprisonment of its spiritual leader, Sheikh Omar  abdel Rahman. He is serving a life sentence in the 1993 bombing of the  World Trade Center."

Deadly embassy attacks were days in the making


----------



## idb (Sep 13, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > "After a massive crowd of angry Egyptians began amassing outside the U.S. Embassy in Cairo, furious over an anti-Muslim film produced in the U.S., the embassy there released a statement saying it did not support any anti-religious efforts."
> ...



Where is the Obama "apology" in your link?


----------



## idb (Sep 13, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Actually, I take my statement back - Obama made no apology.


----------



## idb (Sep 13, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Obama never "apologised".


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 13, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Americans only become important to these right wing cocksuckers only if they were killed by muslims...Any other American killed by Mexicans who the fuck cares....that's how right wing pieces of shit think...



Ever heard of operation fast and the furious? obama does not care about Americans he will use them as pawns to push his agenda so shut the fuck up you cock sucking son of a bitch.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> My understanding is that Ambassador Christopher Stevens died from smoke inhalation.



I'm hearing much, much worse.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





Nice to see that cowardice motivates your 'principles,' champ.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2012)

Amazed said:


> This shows how stupid you are Joe
> 
> Hollywood goes out of its way to offend Christians
> 
> ...



How was any of those movies "offensive" to Christians. This should be a good laugh. 

Okay, the Costner Robin Hood. That was offensive, how, exactly?  By showing the Crusades were a really horrible idea?   Even most Christian Churches today teach that the crusades were a really horrible idea.  

what was offensive to Christians in "Major League"?  The one silly line about the Voodoo doll? Wow, that's a stretch.

All religions are "inferior" to thinking for yourself and taking responsiblity for your own actions.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Unlike you, I'm not "brave" with other people's lives.  But that's the chickenhawk way.  

Let someone else do the fighting and dying and killing.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> You should look harder.
> 
> Jesus Christ, Superstar, and The Life of Brian are two that pop into my head without thinking about it at all. Want to challenge me to find more?



If those were the best two examples you could come up with... (Life of Bryan being a British film) then that was kind of lame, dude.  

Life of Brian was critical of religion, not Jesus.  As John Cleese said, "We really couldn't criticize Jesus, because Jesus was an okay guy, but we criticized religion and what it makes people do." 

And if you have to go back 30-40 years to find examples, then you are kind of proving my point.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 13, 2012)

So, have you burned down any churches yet, tough-guy? Beaten up any nuns? No, that's just a lot of talk, isn't it faceless? But when you think some people might really do what you just talk about doing, your fear suddenly makes you 'respect' the hell out of them, huh? That is mighty brave of you, faceless.


----------



## Too Tall (Sep 13, 2012)

Obama: 





> We're so sorry we insulted your religion



In the English language, saying you are sorry is an apology!


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Religulous, the DaVinci code. Pretty much any biblical *documentary* spewed out by public broadcasting/A&E/History Channel between 1975-2000.



Religulous criticized ALL religions... so, um nope.  

The DaVinci Code.  Well, that was a ripoff of bad psuedo-history, but how was that offensive to Christians, exactly? 

Documentaries...   Yup, how dare they discuss facts when you are beliving your fairy tales...


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> So, have you burned down any churches yet, tough-guy? Beaten up any nuns? No, that's just a lot of talk, isn't it faceless? But when you think some people might really do what you just talk about doing, your fear suddenly makes you 'respect' the hell out of them, huh? That is mighty brave of you, faceless.



wooooo...  looks like I hit a nerve with the Chickenhawk. 







Don't worry, guy, some brave soldiers will keep your cowardly ass safe from the big-bad muslims.  I'm a bit old for that sort of thing these days.... but hey, someone will keep you safe.  

Seriously, when a nun says a really stupid thing at one of your loved ones funeral, let me know how you react.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> Obama:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) Obama didn't say that, the Embassy Staff did. 
2) They didn't apologize, they said it was wrong for assholes to say offensive things about their religion. 

Your boy stepped in it, big time with this one.  

Politics stop at the shoreline. It's the oldest adage in politics.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 13, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



I have more experience than your average American....so maybe you could take your special brand of "Middle-East" discussion back to that stink-hole of a region and discuss all you fucken want. 

Going around insulting everyone here isn't going to give anyone a better understanding of those you seem to want to represent.

 As a matter of fact I think a douche-bag like yourself is a poor representative for Muslims. 

Insulting people for their lack of understanding is not going to make anyone want to learn. Maybe that will sink in some day.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 13, 2012)

.

Get the fuck out of the Middle East.

It's not our fucking sand.

Until then, we are complicit.

.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2012)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Get the fuck out of the Middle East.
> 
> ...



Exactly. 

It's like we learned nothing from the whole Vietnam thing. 

At least Vietnam had better looking women.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 13, 2012)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Get the fuck out of the Middle East.
> 
> ...



That's exactly what they want.......maybe we could stage massive drone attacks before we completely leave. 

All of this hope and change is working real well, isn't it?


----------



## Too Tall (Sep 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> > Obama:
> ...



The last time I checked, the Ambassador to Egypt was appointed by Obama.

The official statement from the embassy website:

The Embassy of the United States in Cairo condemns the continuing efforts by misguided individuals to hurt the religious feelings of Muslims &#8211; as we condemn efforts to offend believers of all religions. Today, the 11th anniversary of the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks on the United States, Americans are honoring our patriots and those who serve our nation as the fitting response to the enemies of democracy. Respect for religious beliefs is a cornerstone of American democracy. *We firmly reject the actions by those who abuse the universal right of free speech to hurt the religious beliefs of others.*

Sec or State Clinton is also appointed by and speaks for the President all over the world. This was her statement:

*"We condemn the continuing efforts by misguided individuals to hurt the religious feelings of Muslims"The U.S. deplores any intentional effort to denigrate the religious beliefs of others," Clinton said. "Our commitment to religious tolerance goes back to the very beginning of our nation," she added. *

And Obama said:

*While the United States rejects efforts to denigrate the religious beliefs of others*, we must all unequivocally oppose the kind of senseless violence that took the lives of these public servants.&#8221;

Apologies all!

Jimmy Carter and Bill Clinton and numerous Democrat Senators completely destroyed the time honored tradition of politics stop at the shoreline.  They publicly criticized and called Bush vile names for 8 years.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 13, 2012)

Maybe we should just nuke the place? Sounds like a plan????


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Too Tall said:
> ...



I think you fail to understand the difference between an apology and a condemnation. 

An apology is saying what YOU did is bad.  

A condemnation is saying what someone else did was bad.  

Now, while I'm sure you are all going to get the DVD of this awful movie, most sensible people agree it was in bad taste.


----------



## GreatDay (Sep 13, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> The US Ambassador to Lybia has been killed, as have at least two other embassy staffers.
> 
> 
> And what are we going to do about it? Nothing. This is a time when we need a leader - a real, in the front kind - but we don't have one. The obamedia will try to downplay this and focus on its real 'job,' of trying to help obama get reelected.
> ...




Given how long it took us to track down  Bin Laden it is not surprising we are still under attack around the world, I hope it doesn't take ten years this time.


----------



## Meister (Sep 13, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > American Horse said:
> ...



Yeah, all the protests I've been to had grenade launchers too.


----------



## Navy1960 (Sep 13, 2012)

*At least an hour before the assault began, a stream of cars was seen moving toward the U.S. Consulate in the eastern Libyan city of Benghazi. By late Tuesday evening, as many as 50 heavily armed militants had gathered outside its high walls*.
Libya consulate attack came after militants joined protesters, say witnesses, officials - The Washington Post

The evidence in Libya suggests that  the attack on the   US Consulate was planned  and was not part of some peaceful protest  expressing   outrage over a movie that some moron here in the U.S. produced.  I am not  for a moment  giving an excuse   to the  man who made this movie nor am I  doing the same for the man who promoted it as it's my belief that they are in part responsible  here, while it's true they have a right in this nation to express themselves  under our constitution regardless of how moronic their views are, perhaps  when those views  produce the results they are in Egypt and  Yemen for example  it's rather like yelling fire in a crowded movie.  As for the protesters themselves  there is a large difference  between peaceful expression of ones  views and having  the local authority use tear gas to keep you from destroying and  causing harm in the name of that protest.  In other words 2 wrongs here do not make a right. As for  Libya itself  to suggest that it was part of a peaceful protest, the evidence suggests  otherwise.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 13, 2012)

idb said:


> The 'apology' was before the attacks



And then again after the attacks.


----------



## AmyNation (Sep 13, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > The 'apology' was before the attacks
> ...



Romney is doing fine on his own. He doesn't need you to lie for him.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 13, 2012)

The apology justified the attacks.   There should never have been an apology.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> If it was such a smart comment, how come none of his Fellow Republicans are following him up that hill?
> 
> Because it was an idiotic comments.
> 
> 1) Obama didn't issue any "apology".




Lying won't help you, you stupid Bolshevik.

{While *the United States rejects efforts to denigrate the religious beliefs of others*, we must all unequivocally oppose the kind of senseless violence that took the lives of these public servants.}



> 2) The condemnation of Jones' sick film was issued before the embassy was attacked.



Terry Jones had nothing to do with the film, stupid fuck.



> 3) Oh, yeah, and people died...



Obama apologized to the Muslims for that.



> So Romney just got caught trying to use a coffin as a soap-box.   And that never works out well.



Romney was presidential, condemning an attack on Americans on American soil. Obama was a fucktard, as always, apologizing to the attackers.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 13, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> The apology justified the attacks.   There should never have been an apology.



You can sleep at night...there was no appology.    There was only Mitten's lies...fortunately he holds no political position.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > The 'apology' was before the attacks
> ...



It is important to realize that we are dealing with two separate, but in my opinion orchestrated and related events that were occuring at approximately the same time.  The first was the attack on our embassy in Cairo that started earlier folowed by the attack in Lybia.  In both cases our fearless leader clearly messaged to the militant Muslims that he sympathized with their outrage.  That he said the outrage did not justify the murders was almost secondary and he made it clear that we would not retaliate but would 'work with (their) authorities to bring the perpetrators to justice.'

This morning it was apparent that the militant muslims are continuing to use the video to stir up violence in other Muslim countries as well.


----------



## M.D. Rawlings (Sep 13, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Dems shunned god and so terrorists killed Americans in Lybia?
> 
> Ok then.



Lefty, missing the point as usual.


----------



## AmyNation (Sep 13, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



A whole lot of nonsense.


----------



## AmyNation (Sep 13, 2012)

M.D. Rawlings said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Dems shunned god and so terrorists killed Americans in Lybia?
> ...



Enlighten me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> M.D. Rawlings said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



It is virtually impossible to 'enlighten' those who refuse to read and understand information presented that are supported by most credible news organizations.  Your passion and obvious adulation of and defense of our President is impressive, but is often misplaced against the obvious facts.

I wish I could see him as the great person you see him to be--I once also held that hope--but that rose has bloomed and faded long ago.  I prefer to deal in realities rather than partisan emotion.

It's one of those 'if wishes were horses, beggars would ride' kinds of things.


----------



## jillian (Sep 13, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > M.D. Rawlings said:
> ...



it's also impossible to enlighten people who are so caught up in their own idiology that they'd put it before the good of our country.

but carry on.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 13, 2012)

^^^^Ironic post of the day, from the person who wants to see Sam Racine dragged through the streets of Libya.


----------



## AmyNation (Sep 13, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > M.D. Rawlings said:
> ...



Your insistence that I must think the president is some sort of great man or great president is amusing to me. Disagreeing with falsehoods does not mean I back the president. 

There was no apology and there was absolutely NO sympathy, the embassy was being protested and in an attempt to stop violence a condemnation of the film was sent out, they stormed the embassy and in an attempt to keep things from escalating, another condemnation was given. Saying we don't support something is not the same as saying we're sorry, it's just not. And it's disengenious to suggest it is. 

What would you have done? If a condemnation could have ended things peacefully( and I think those inside the embassy hoped it would) would you really rather people have died than distance ourselves from that film?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 13, 2012)

jillian said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...


Well Jill you better open your eyes, your party is actually killing this country. George bush started and your party is finishing the job.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Condemning those who would criticize or make fun of Islam or Mohammed as justification for outrage and demonstrations among Muslims equates an apology to anybody but the most blindly partisan.   From this President, there has never been any similar criticism or condemnation of Muslims or other non-Christians who attack or ridicule or denigrate religions other than their own.   There has never been any commendation of Christianity from this President for that matter; certainly not to the extent that he has praised and commended Islam.

Obama was quite adament that we are not a "Christian nation" but he has never gone out of his way to express that we are not a "Muslim nation."  After so much of that sort of thing, it isn't hard to form an impression of which side of the fence he comes down on, and who he will support.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2012)

jillian said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



And who would that be?  You?


----------



## AmyNation (Sep 13, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



So the answer is yes, you would have prefered innocent Americans die rather then distance ourselves from that film.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 13, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> It is important to realize that we are dealing with two separate, but in my opinion orchestrated and related events that were occuring at approximately the same time.  The first was the attack on our embassy in Cairo that started earlier folowed by the attack in Lybia.  In both cases our fearless leader clearly messaged to the militant Muslims that he sympathized with their outrage.  That he said the outrage did not justify the murders was almost secondary and he made it clear that we would not retaliate but would 'work with (their) authorities to bring the perpetrators to justice.'
> 
> This morning it was apparent that the militant muslims are continuing to use the video to stir up violence in other Muslim countries as well.



Good point. After the attacks in Cairo, the Administration released the first apology. Then after the murder of our Ambassador, Obama personally delivered an apology to the Muslims.

There were two events and two apologies by the Obama administration.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 13, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> So the answer is yes, you would have prefered innocent Americans die rather then distance ourselves from that film.



The administration released the first apology BEFORE the Muslims murdered our Ambassador. 

So what does "distancing" ourselves serve, other than to reveal Obama as weak?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 13, 2012)

Hillary is still racing around blaming that film for the unrest in the Middle East.

It would be laughable if people weren't dying, and if more people weren't going to die.

It's over for Obama and HIllary, unless they want to head up a coup.

Which I'm sure they do. I'm sure their Muslim friends will back them against the American people.


----------



## AmyNation (Sep 13, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > So the answer is yes, you would have prefered innocent Americans die rather then distance ourselves from that film.
> ...


Why is this so hard to understand?

There was an angry mob outside of the embassy, we were attempting to keep our people alive.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 13, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Why is this so hard to understand?



It isn't. It's just hard for you to spin.

Muslims attacked the embassy in Cairo, in response the Administration crafted and released an apology to the attackers.

Directly after the attack, another Muslim mob attacked another U.S. Consulate, with RPG's and other heavy weapons (hardly an impromptu protest,) murdering U.S. Marines and the Ambassador - an act of war and a violation of the Vienna convention.

Obama responded by condemning the violence, and offering a second apology to the Muslims.



> There was an angry mob outside of the embassy, we were attempting to keep our people alive.



This was an organized terror attack that used RPG's and heavy machine guns. Protestors don't carry those.

Further, looks like the film is a fraud and was produced by the Muslim Brotherhood.

New details emerge of anti-Islam film's mystery producer - CNN.com

Obama is a simpering fool and has no business in the Whitehouse. Only a complete moron would vote for him after this.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



In case you didn't notice, we did NOT distance ourselves from that film--we apologized for it--and four people died and thirty others were injured at the Lybian embassy.  Violence is escalating in Cairo and our people are increasingly threatened there.  Did it ever occur to you that a different approach other than appeasement and apology might be warranted here?


----------



## AmyNation (Sep 13, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



If we hadn't issued the condemnation, there would be 15 threads right now asking why the Adminastration didn't reach out and try to draw down the protests before they turned violent.

As to the "apology", I'm done arguing the point, it's clear you wingnuts have no interest in reality. However I would suggest you invest in a dictionary.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 13, 2012)

As it turns out, the attack in Libya was planned long ago and had nothing to do with the film which was an excuse.   A more convenient excuse could not have come at a better time which lends itself to speculation as to where the film really came from.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 13, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> As it turns out, the attack in Libya was planned long ago and had nothing to do with the film which was an excuse.   A more convenient excuse could not have come at a better time which lends itself to speculation as to where the film really came from.



The film was a tool to incite the crowds, more as cover for the Muslim Brotherhood troops than combatants. 

Looks like they are behind either making the film or dubbing it in Arabic.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 13, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> As it turns out, the attack in Libya was planned long ago and had nothing to do with the film which was an excuse.   A more convenient excuse could not have come at a better time which lends itself to speculation as to where the film really came from.



As evidence has shown with the weapon's used and the tactical style maneuvers, I would agree. If that is the case Homeland security should have had information this was going to happen. No wait they are using most of their resources on Americans.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



As opposed to 15 threads questioning why the President is apologizing for the murder of innocent Americans who are there for no other reason than for the benefit of those same people who murdered them?

Why is President Obama defending the Lybian government who made no effort to stop the murders?

Again, do you base your opinions on what people will say?  Or what is the right thing to do?   Many of us think protecting our people is more important than appeasing their would be murderers.


----------



## AmyNation (Sep 13, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I will attack the presidents actions after I see what he does. New intel is coming in constantly, I don't plan on condemning the man(if you're a wingnut read apology here) until all the facts are in.

No one wants to appease the terrorists who killed Americans, it shows your partisan blindness and is seriously disgusting that you would suggest otherwise.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 13, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> I will attack the presidents actions after I see what he does. New intel is coming in constantly, I don't plan on condemning the man(if you're a wingnut read apology here) until all the facts are in.
> 
> No one wants to appease the terrorists who killed Americans, it shows your partisan blindness and is seriously disgusting that you would suggest otherwise.



Appeasement is exactly what Obama has done and what Hillary continues to do today.

Obama is an incompetent fool.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 13, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



obama's appeasement policy caused this.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



You, Dear, are the one who suggested a more concilatory approach--read that apology/appeasement--to calm the anger was the appropriate approach.


----------



## AmyNation (Sep 13, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Distancing ourselves from the film in an effort to stop violence was exactly the right thing to do. Hell ,if the embassy has issued an actual apology thinking that would have helped I wouldnt be online berating them for it. And if I thought an apology could have saved those Americans, I would be furious with the state department for not issuing one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Our presumed admission that the film justifies retaliation/anger/demonstrations/violation of the rights of others is neither appreciated nor will be reciprocated by Islamic militants who want you, me, and all other non-Muslims dead.  Unless you are Muslim of course in which case you are fine so long as you condemn all of us who object to 'them'.  

Anybody with any understanding of the modern Islamofacist movement knows that any apology/appeasement/concilatory tactic is interpreted as an admission and confirmation of our collective guilt, is an expression of fear and weakness, and only fuels their courage to step up the violence.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2012)

I am seeing more and more comments that even those we had at our embassies to protect our personnel were not allowed to do that.  They weren't allowed live ammo?  They were forbiddent to shoot an attacker?  Is that true?  Does anybody have any evidence on that from a reliable source?

And if it is true, who gave such an order and/or who set such a policy?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 13, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> I am seeing more and more comments that even those we had at our embassies to protect our personnel were not allowed to do that.  They weren't allowed live ammo?  They were forbiddent to shoot an attacker?  Is that true?  Does anybody have any evidence on that from a reliable source?
> 
> And if it is true, who gave such an order and/or who set such a policy?



I doubt that is true, that's not standard military procedure. You have a real gun that can be taken away  and then you have a real gun in the hands of the bad guy.
It's stupid and childish policy if true.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 13, 2012)

Hillary's state department, as was Bill's, has always believed in depleting our military, decreasing security (around American citizens abroad...not themselves, of course) and forcing the military to disarm and neutralize our (heretofore) armed personnel and military.

These are the ppl who had west point cadets act as bus boys at state dinners that included leadership from countries who have historically killed us when we visit, and historically have been abusers of human rights, which of course our military are generally sworn to uphold.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 13, 2012)

A Libyan Politician warned the Ambassador we did not have enough security.


Did the U.S. Consulate in Benghazi Not Have Enough Security?









> A tomato and onion omelet, washed down with hot coffee: That was the last breakfast of U.S. Ambassador Christopher Stevens life. And although the scene in the American consulates canteen in Benghazi on Tuesday morning looked serene, under the surface there were signs of potential trouble, according to the Libyan politician who had breakfast with Stevens the morning before the ambassador and three other Americans died in a violent assault by armed Islamic militants. I told him the security was not enough, Fathi Baja, a political science professor and one of the leaders of Libyas rebel government during last years revolution, told TIME on Thursday. I said, Chris, this is a U.S. consulate. You have to add to the number of people, bring Americans here to guard it, because the Libyans are not trained.
> 
> Stevens, says Baja, listened attentivelybut it was too late. Late Tuesday night, armed Islamic militants laid siege to the consulate, firing rockets and grenades into the main building and the annex, and pinning the staff and its security detail inside the blazing complex; U.S. officials told reporters on Wednesday they believed it took Libyan security guards about four hours to regain control of the main building. In the chaos, Stevens was separated in the dark from his colleagues, and hours later was transported by Libyans to a Benghazi hospital, where he died, alone, apparently of asphyxiation from the smoke.
> 
> U.S. officials told reporters on Wednesday that the Benghazi consulate had a robust American security presence, including a strong component of regional security officers. And indeed, one of the four Americans killed was a former Navy SEAL, Glen Doherty, who was on security detail and protecting the ambassador, his sister Katie Quigly told the Boston Globe. Also killed was an information management officer, Sean Smith. The fourth American who died has not yet been identified. Yet Baja described a very different picture from his visit on Tuesday morning, even remarking at how relaxed the scene was when he returned to the consulate building a short while after leaving Stevens, in order to collect the mobile phone he had accidentally left behind. The consulate was very calm, with video [surveillance] cameras outside, Baja said. But inside there were only four security guards, all Libyansfour!and with only Kalshnikovs on their backs. I said, Chris, this is the most powerful country in the world. Other countries all have more guards than the U.S., he said, naming as two examples Jordan and Morocco.



Read more: Did the U.S. Consulate in Benghazi Not Have Enough Security? | World | TIME.com


----------



## Too Tall (Sep 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



The DVD had absolutely nothing to do with the murder of the Ambassador in Libya.  That attack was planned to coincide with 911 by Al Qaeda.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 13, 2012)

Don't get in the way of Hillary's campaign to get the filmakers and Terry Jones killed, and hopefully anyone else who makes things difficult for Islam.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 13, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Don't get in the way of Hillary's campaign to get the filmakers and Terry Jones killed, and hopefully anyone else who makes things difficult for Islam.



Do you masturbate to the thought of exterminating muslims?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 13, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Distancing ourselves from the film in an effort to stop violence was exactly the right thing to do.



So, dedicating ourselves against 1st amendment rights in order to appease terrorists in hopes that they won't be violent is the *right* thing to do?

Now THAT is some fucked up _"thinking!"_



> Hell ,if the embassy has issued an actual apology thinking that would have helped I wouldnt be online berating them for it. And if I thought an apology could have saved those Americans, I would be furious with the state department for not issuing one.



What the embassy did was stupid, what Obama did was far more so.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



It didn't save them though, did it?  All it did was encourage the violence, something that an astute and well informed national leader should have known would happen.  He saved his own reputation with 'them' by distancing himself from it while incriminating all the rest of us.  That is not sound or responsible leadership,.


----------



## AmyNation (Sep 13, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It did not work, but then the attack had nothing to do with the video.

He did not incriminate "us", I'm not even sure where you're pulling that from...


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 13, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > American Horse said:
> ...



Let me see, the government of Libya is saying the attack was planned. The State Department has dropped hints that the attack was planned. The attackers knew precisely where to go, and even knew where the safe house was. There was a large demonstration at the same time that drew away police. The attackers were all well armed, and they had an escape route planned.

Gotta admit, it looks entirely spontaneous to me.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 13, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get in the way of Hillary's campaign to get the filmakers and Terry Jones killed, and hopefully anyone else who makes things difficult for Islam.
> ...


 
Did I say anything about exterminating Muslims?

This is about Islam's campaign to exterminate Americans; and the part that Obama and Hillary have determined they will play in it.

You obviously maturbate to the thought of exterminating Americans, since that is what is happening, and you see quite gleeful about it...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 13, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Let me see, the government of Libya is saying the attack was planned. The State Department has dropped hints that the attack was planned. The attackers knew precisely where to go, and even knew where the safe house was. There was a large demonstration at the same time that drew away police. The attackers were all well armed, and they had an escape route planned.
> 
> Gotta admit, it looks entirely spontaneous to me.



Had RPG's and heavy machine guns - had to be spontaneous.....


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 13, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Who's Islam? , maybe you just hate Muslims? It's okay to admit it we have freedom of speech here....just open a thread "I hate Muslims" if you want ....just don't pretend that you don't hate Muslims


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Yeah, especially when the attackers were armed with grenade and rocket launchers that they used to destroy the Embassy.  You always expect that in a spontaneous mob thing.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 13, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Did I say anything about exterminating Muslims?
> 
> This is about Islam's campaign to exterminate Americans; and the part that Obama and Hillary have determined they will play in it.
> 
> You obviously maturbate to the thought of exterminating Americans, since that is what is happening, and you see quite gleeful about it...



Prison converts are often the most dangerous Muslims. People like "BecauseIKnow" are violent and often racist BEFORE they join Islam. It is the violent nature of Islam that attracts them. Someone born into Islam may reject the more evil aspects, but prison converts embrace the violence above all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



If the video had nothing to do with the attack, then why bring it up at all?  And yes, when he chose to infer that the Muslims were justifiably insulted and angry over something Americans did, he incriminated us all to those militant Muslims.  An insult to them justifies killing us all.   A competent statesman would know that.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > You should look harder.
> ...



I was only supposed to use American films? Why is that? Are you saying no Christians were offended by The Life of Brian? What about DOGMA? Were they offended by that film? The Magdalene Sisters isn't 40 years old, I remember some outrage over that one too. The point still stands, you don't know what you are talking about?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 13, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Did I say anything about exterminating Muslims?
> ...



Not a convert dumbo.....and I ain't embracing violence....you on the other hand actually want alll muslims exterminated


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 13, 2012)

I fully support the right of people to make anti-Christian videos and put them on the internet. I would loudly and openly condemn anyone seeking violence against such film makers. If there were violence, I would NEVER excuse or justify it by condemning the film makers.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> > Obama:
> ...





The embassy staff is part of the Obama administration, which explains why Obama released a statement saying that what they said does not reflect the position of the US government, and ordered them to delete the statement.
They were absolutely wrong to say that it is wrong to criticize religion.
If we lived in a world where it is actually illegal to offend a religion you would be in prison. You really should think about that before you argue that the embassy was right. 



Since Obama actually agrees with Romney I fail to see how he stepped in anything, feel free to explain that one from your prison cell.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



When the embassy said it was wrong to make a movie that offended religions they were condemning the Muslims who attacked them? When did respect for religious beliefs become a cornerstone of American Democracy? Does that fact that you, as an individual, have no respect for religious beliefs mean you have no respect for American Democracy?

Seriously, how can you defend them when they are so far wrong?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 13, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Not a convert dumbo.....and I ain't embracing violence....you on the other hand actually want alll muslims exterminated



Well, you're a liar; but you're a Muslim so that's no surprise.

I oppose Islam. Like Nazism and Communism, Islam is evil. It advocates and delivers murder, totalitarianism, despair and misery wherever it infects. I believe that 90% of Muslims are peaceful and just want to live their lives. But you know as well as I that a peaceful Muslim is apostate, one who does not follow the religion closely. Because the religion is evil, the product of a megalomaniac, the warlord Muhammad. 

You have the attitude of a prison convert.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 13, 2012)

The video is being used by the administration as convenient damage control. This attack was a planned event. It reeks of Iranian intelligence services likely sending Obama a message of what to expect if the USA sides with Israel in the coming air attacks.  I also imagine that in a few weeks we will hear how drone attacks took out the people responsible for the embassy attacks, if they get the actual people that carried out the attacks will be irrelevant to the press releases.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Type top 10 anti-Chrsitian films or anti-religious films into your browser and you get plenty of hits.  They're out there.  And yes, many Chrsitian groups have objected to these and have even recommended they be boycotted, but there has never been a call for violence or an attempt to whip up angry mobs to kills people and destroy things in protest.  The very very few incidents of property destruction or personal assalt have universally been condemned by the greater Christian community. 

Where on the internet can you finding condemnation of the Lybian murders or the Cairo riots among the Muslim community?

Therein lies the difference.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 13, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Not a convert dumbo.....and I ain't embracing violence....you on the other hand actually want alll muslims exterminated
> ...



Moderate Muslims have been and will be targets for their radical brethren.  It's in the Koran to do so.


----------



## AmyNation (Sep 13, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It was brought up, because it was believed the video was linked to the attack. We are finding out now that is wasn't.

As to the rest of your post, it's your opinion and I've already stated I couldn't disagree more.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 13, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Moderate Muslims have been and will be targets for their radical brethren.  It's in the Koran to do so.



Exactly correct.

Up until the mid-20th Century, Islam was moderating. But the fall of Iran and the rise of Wahhabism returned Islam to the 7th century. Now we have people who fear moderation and a whole lot of others who use radicalism as a means of power.

What makes Islam so insidious is the ease with which evil men can use it, and that's because Islam is inherently evil. Even at my advanced age, I view people as inherently good. Left to our own devices, we will form communities and learn to live with each other. It is men like the Warlord Muhammad who create strife and hatred. It is men like Mohammed Morsi who inflame people from moderation into literal application of Islam.


----------



## alpine (Sep 13, 2012)

Just one simple fact, only muslims kill people and burn flags just because they think their religion get insulted. That's a simple fact that you can rely on and wrap your ideas around.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 13, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> It was brought up, because it was believed the video was linked to the attack. We are finding out now that is wasn't.



Yet Obama still apologized for the video and condemned freedom of speech.



> As to the rest of your post, it's your opinion and I've already stated I couldn't disagree more.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 13, 2012)

And Hillary is still doing so.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 13, 2012)

They're trying desperately to hide the fact that the guys who are responsible for these deaths are paid by the State Dept. to protect the embassies...and that the state department has known they have ties to al quaida since 2009.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Nevertheless, the President referred to the video and has not rescinded his apology for it.  And it is a fact that the video continues to be used to stir up angry mobs all over the Middle East today.  And I'm sure they are also showing clips of Obama's remarks condemning Americans for that video to tie Americans to it.

My opinion will be verified by authorities on the Muslim culture and their typical and fairly consistent M.O.

I'm sure you feel your opinion is equally justified, but you'll have a hard time backing it up with anything substantive.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 13, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> The US Ambassador to Lybia has been killed, as have at least two other embassy staffers.
> 
> 
> And what are we going to do about it? Nothing. This is a time when we need a leader - a real, in the front kind - but we don't have one. The obamedia will try to downplay this and focus on its real 'job,' of trying to help obama get reelected.
> ...



Thank goodness Obamas president. 

If trigger-happy, irresponsible neo-cons were in charge wed have another pointless war and irreparable damage done in the ME.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 13, 2012)

Fuck Egypt and Libya, and any country controlled by Islam.

Can't say it enough.


----------



## alpine (Sep 13, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Fuck Egypt and Libya, and any country controlled by Islam.
> 
> Can't say it enough.



Amen to that...


----------



## Intense (Sep 13, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The US Ambassador to Lybia has been killed, as have at least two other embassy staffers.
> ...



Funny, I think Jihad is pointless too. Watch your back though, if it gets interpreted wrong, you could lose your head over such radical statements. Always remember to ask yourself first, before you babble.... "Is what I have to say Sharia Compliant"... and you should do okay.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm trying to think...

So were the trigger-happy neocons who got killed with the Libyan ambassador marines?

In which case, how does being trigger-happy jibe with the fact that Hillary won't allow them to have live rounds?


----------



## Intense (Sep 13, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Fuck Egypt and Libya, and any country controlled by Islam.
> 
> Can't say it enough.



I don't wish anyone there, ill, I just think we are wasting most of the money spent there. Something Scriptural about their force is not right. If they are so bent on destruction, and we cannot influence otherwise, we need to round up our own, and take a vacation. We don't need to be present where we are not wanted. Who, in their right mind chooses Totalitarianism? Who, in their right mind defends it and makes excuses for it...... No wait..... another trick question.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 13, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I'm trying to think...
> 
> So were the trigger-happy neocons who got killed with the Libyan ambassador marines?
> 
> In which case, how does being trigger-happy jibe with the fact that Hillary won't allow them to have live rounds?



I'm a big fan of "Nuke the idol."

Give everyone plenty of warning, so no one gets hurt - you know, 6 months to clear out. Then put a small, tactical nuke on the idol of Islam, the Phallic (or Black) stone and reduce it, and the Ka'aba that houses it, to rubble.

If Allah is anything more than a chunk of rock, he can save himself, otherwise the Muslims will bow 5 times a day to a slag heap, rather than their precious idol.  I suspect there would be a lot less Muslims, if Allah were reduced to molten slag.


----------



## Intense (Sep 13, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I'm trying to think...
> 
> So were the trigger-happy neocons who got killed with the Libyan ambassador marines?
> 
> In which case, how does being trigger-happy jibe with the fact that Hillary won't allow them to have live rounds?



I'd have to live in an alternate reality to make sense of that. Common sense would dictate that if the Ambassador or the Secretary of State felt that the Marines do not need to be armed with live ammunition, that no threat is perceived, and the Marines should not be there at all. No Soldier should be anywhere that he or she is not allowed to defend themselves. The Embassy can hire Interns to open doors, pour coffee, and wipe diplomatic ass. No perceived Threat. No Military. Perceived Threat. Armed Military. We should petition OSHA to enact guide lines to ensure that Military Personal have the Right to be Armed where deployed when there is eminent danger. Make it Idiot Proof, where Politicians  and Diplomats can no longer put the unsuspecting in danger with their incompetence.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 13, 2012)

Common sense has nothing to do with it.


----------



## thanatos144 (Sep 13, 2012)

Okay can someone change the title????? it is Ambassador Not Embassador


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 13, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Okay can someone change the title????? it is Ambassador Not Embassador



Seriously, that's been bugging me for days.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > If it was such a smart comment, how come none of his Fellow Republicans are following him up that hill?
> ...



Except again- they weren't apologizing, they were condemning.  

YOu can only apologize for what YOU do, not for what others do. 

You can condemn what others do. 

We condemned the hateful garbage coming out of Terry Jones' church.  

As we should.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 13, 2012)

^^anti-American piece of shit


----------



## AmyNation (Sep 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Yeah I think I've said that half a dozen times. Condemn and apologize are not synonyms. However, it has fallen on wingnut ears. *shrug*


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> anti-American piece of shit



Yawn.... why do you keep pointing at yourself when ou do this stuff.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 13, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> ^^anti-American piece of shit



Who?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Yeah I think I've said that half a dozen times. Condemn and apologize are not synonyms. However, it has fallen on wingnut ears. *shrug*



I think it's all they have.  They know Romney stepped in it, and can't get himself out.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 13, 2012)

Anti-American, baby-killing fascists think it's "stepping in it" to defend the rights of humans, and specifically, American citizens.

Nothing new here.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Anti-American, baby-killing fascists think it's "stepping in it" to defend the rights of humans, and specifically, American citizens.
> 
> Nothing new here.



How is anything Romney did defending anyone's human rights? 

He essentially spouted off and got his facts wrong.  

You want to protect American Citizens, you take the assholes who did this film and throw their asses in the klink.   They're easy enough to convict, we found out that the guy who made the film has been ripping off social security today... 

Nakoula Basseley Nakoula: Anti-Islam Film Director Identified by Associated Press.



> Assistant U.S. Attorney Jennifer Leigh Williams said Nakoula set up fraudulent bank accounts using stolen identities and Social Security numbers, then checks from those accounts would be deposited into other bogus accounts from which Nakoula would withdraw money at ATM machines.
> 
> 
> It was "basically a check-kiting scheme," the prosecutor told the AP. "You try to get the money out of the bank before the bank realizes they are drawn from a fraudulent account. There basically is no money."


----------



## AmyNation (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't think Romney "stepped in it" nearly as much as dems hope. He spoke too soon and came off as uninformed and politicizing the attack. However I think in a week, everyone will have forgotten about it just like they will have forgotten Obamas "their not out ally" gaffe.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> I don't think Romney "stepped in it" nearly as much as dems hope. He spoke too soon and came off as uninformed and politicizing the attack. However I think in a week, everyone will have forgotten about it just like they will have forgotten Obamas "their not out ally" gaffe.



I have to respectfully disagree.  I think this is one of those screwups that puts an end to a campaing, like Dukakis not reacting to his wife's hypothetical rape or McCain trying to suspend his campaign when Lehman collapsed and looking like an old man who couldn't multi-task.  

It'll be the thing people point to years from now and say, "The moment we realized he wasn't presidential."


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I am sorry your teachers never taught you how to think.

Was that an apology or a condemnation?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think Romney "stepped in it" nearly as much as dems hope. He spoke too soon and came off as uninformed and politicizing the attack. However I think in a week, everyone will have forgotten about it just like they will have forgotten Obamas "their not out ally" gaffe.
> ...



Why isn't it destroying the Obama campaign? Do blacks get a pass because you think they are less intelligent?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Well, actually, it was a demonstration of your stupidity, since you can't answer the question for yourself, Gasbag.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > So, have you burned down any churches yet, tough-guy? Beaten up any nuns? No, that's just a lot of talk, isn't it faceless? But when you think some people might really do what you just talk about doing, your fear suddenly makes you 'respect' the hell out of them, huh? That is mighty brave of you, faceless.
> ...






So, have you burned down any churches yet, tough-guy? Beaten up any nuns?


Well? Have you?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Why isn't it destroying the Obama campaign? Do blacks get a pass because you think they are less intelligent?



Actually, it's the same standard...  Embassies are attacked under EVERY president.  

Under Reagan, they attacked embassies in Kuwait and Lebanon. 

Under Clinton, in Saudi Arabia, Tanzinia and Kenya... 

Under Bush- Jordan, Iraq, etc.  

Sorry, guy.  He's getting the same treatment everyone else gets... the enemy will attack your embassies.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Don't worry, guy, some brave soldiers will keep your cowardly ass safe from the big-bad muslims.







Um, aren't YOU the one scared of "the big-bad muslims," bigot?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Wouldn't you like to know....


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Seriously, when a nun says a really stupid thing at one of your loved ones funeral, let me know how you react.





Like a typical liberal, you seem incapable of imagining that the problem is you were not equipped to understand what you heard.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry, guy, some brave soldiers will keep your cowardly ass safe from the big-bad muslims.
> ...



Um, nope, not really. 

I also think that sensible people realize that we cna't take on 1.3 billion Muslims, most of whom aren't our enemies.  

That's why Bush had the good sense to call it a "war on terror" and not a "War on Islam".  

Jesus, I'm using bush as a good example?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, when a nun says a really stupid thing at one of your loved ones funeral, let me know how you react.
> ...



OH, I understood what the dumb old carpet-muncher was saying... I just found it totally retarded.  

My mom suffered for a year from cancer, tried all sorts of crazy therapies, and one of these old butches even brought back some "saint oil" from Italy.  

Frankly, I rejected what she said, because I can't believe that in a God who would be enough of a cocksucker to make anyone suffer like that.  

THere is no God.  That's easy.  Turn on the news for 5 minutes, you draw that conclusion.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I know an apology when I see one. This, for example, is an apology. Please note that it is an apology even though the person doing the apologizing is not the one that did something wrong.



> President Bush has apologized to Iraq's prime minister for an  American sniper's shooting of a Quran, and the Iraqi government called  on U.S. military commanders to educate their soldiers to respect local  religious beliefs.  Bush's spokeswoman said Tuesday that the president apologized during a  videoconference Monday with Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki, who told  the president that the shooting of Islam's holy book had disappointed  and angered both the Iraqi people


Bush Apologizes To Iraqi Prime Minister Over Quran 'Target Practice'

Here is another example of an apology.



> President Bush on Thursday apologized for the "humiliation" some Iraqi  prisoners suffered at the hands of U.S. troops as he said that  Secretary of Defense *Donald Rumsfeld* is safe in his job.



Bush Apologizes for Iraqi Prisoner Abuse | Fox News

Apologies are made all the time for the actions of others, that is part of life. Anyone with a brain understands this.

Come to think of it, that would explain you confusion.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2012)

Except the examples you use are ones where BUsh had direct authority over those who committed the offending actions... So another argument fail.  

You just aren't very good at this, are you?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Except the examples you use are ones where BUsh had direct authority over those who committed the offending actions... So another argument fail.
> 
> You just aren't very good at this, are you?



Ah, you want an example of someone apologizing for something he had no control over.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




I already know, you big-mouth nobody.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2012)

I am always amazed that the Obama apologists who continue to point out that Obama would have been a wonderful President if he hadn't inherited such a crappy mess from George W. Bush, America's worst president ever, and then so easily shift to justifying what Obama does because George W. Bush did it first.


----------



## idb (Sep 13, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> I am always amazed that the Obama apologists who continue to point out that Obama would have been a wonderful President if he hadn't inherited such a crappy mess from George W. Bush, America's worst president ever, and then so easily shift to justifying what Obama does because George W. Bush did it first.



Can we have an example please?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 13, 2012)

Naw, not important.  I just get amused when some post what Bush did as evidence that Obama isn't so bad.


----------



## kirkuki (Sep 14, 2012)

i swear my heart goes out to him, he did nothing wrong !? we have a US consul in Kurdistan we did not attack it !? if some1 does something then others cope the consequences that is totally wrong !


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





Ah, just a coincidence that you, who always goes on and on about how much you disdain religion, and talks of burning down houses of worship and assaulting women for being adherents of a given faith, suddenly finds respect for religion in the face of violent mobs. Do you really think you are kidding anyone, cowardly bigot?


----------



## Too Tall (Sep 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



They were all apologizing for the fact that we have a first amendment that allows free speech.


----------



## Too Tall (Sep 14, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



What I read is an apology for the United States having a 1st Amendment.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 14, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> I am always amazed that the Obama apologists who continue to point out that Obama would have been a wonderful President if he hadn't inherited such a crappy mess from George W. Bush, America's worst president ever, and then so easily shift to justifying what Obama does because George W. Bush did it first.



Yes, pointing out your hypocrisy is always fun.  

I'm not saying everything Bush did was wrong or even that everything that went south on his watch was his fault.  I did, after all, vote for him twice.  This was before the Religious nutbags and corporate assholes completely hijacked the GOP.  

But the hypocrisy on your part is that you guys have no problem when these exact same things happened under Bush, such as tepid responsese to embassy bombings or trying to cajole Muslims into not hating us. But Obama does it.. He's a secret Muslim who hates America! Let's see that Birth Certificate...again!


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 14, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



What I read was a condemnation for someone being a complete asshole and deserving an ass-whuppin'.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 14, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> [
> Ah, just a coincidence that you, who always goes on and on about how much you disdain religion, and talks of burning down houses of worship and assaulting women for being adherents of a given faith, suddenly finds respect for religion in the face of violent mobs. Do you really think you are kidding anyone, cowardly bigot?



I don't respect their religion... dumbass. I think theirs is as silly as anyone else. 

This isn't about religion.  This is about 60 years of stupid American policies towards that region built on top of 100 years of even more retarded European policies towards that region.  

They don't hate our God (Christians have lived peacefully in that region for centuries) and they don't hate our freedoms.  

They hate our policies.  Some of which ARE pretty stupid- propping up horrible dictators, supporting Israel's bad behavior, etc.  

40 years ago, we had problems in that region, but no one ever talked about "Jihad" or "Islam". They talked about how certain leaders were in with the Soviets.  Then Reagan got the "brilliant" idea to start funding guys like Bin Laden to counteract the socialists.  

YOu can't keep sticking your dick in the hornet's nest and whine about getting stung.  

But since you are the king of pussies, it's not like you'll ever have your ass on the line.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Too Tall said:
> ...



Free Speech? When you yell FIRE in a crowed theater  is THAT FREE SPEECH? The  provocateurs who  instigated  violence that resulted in the murder of those Us Embassy officials should be dealt with like the common criminals they are. They should be hung right along side the murderers they provoked. 


These right wing  rabble rousers knows  the global consequences of  denigrating  Muslim's religious beliefs and that we have vulnerable citizens abroad who could be victimized  by what our media reports to the world. Yet, they still do it for reasons that can , for now, only be speculated about.  Its too coincidental and timely an event to be arbitrarily  done.   This whole thing smacks of SUPERPAC funded conspiracy!


----------



## idb (Sep 14, 2012)

JQPublic1 said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Yay!!!
A new conspiracy theory!!!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Sep 14, 2012)

BTW, the "apologies" that are attributed to the president exists only in the minds of Romney and his  programmed diehards. We now know that the so-called :apologies: were given preemptively before the violence and subsequent murders occurred. Indeed, this was  in an attempt to avert tragedy.

Now, the president's hand is being forced! He is going to really have to use that marvelous brain of his to overcome the increasing anti-American sentiment  we see  all across the Middle East. Last report, 9 countries were joining in Jihad -like  acivities. But is it the governments of these countries or just a relativelyu few the average men in the streets? fortunately, Obama sees the difference. Romney doesn't!
Romney, rather than waiting to see what the respective governments of these nations will do  in the name of justice, would probably start another war over the actions of a few rebel terrorists who may have nothing to do with their government.


----------



## idb (Sep 14, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> Naw, not important.  I just get amused when some post what Bush did as evidence that Obama isn't so bad.



It is, however, important enough to make the claim?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Sep 14, 2012)

I think the Obama administration and Nato allies were remiss in toppling their strongmen leaders in Libya, Iraq and to some degree the egyptian president. All of them were a**holes but they were OUR a**holes; and they kept the animals at bay. AlQueda, it seems just filled the voids left by their former  suppressors!


----------



## thanatos144 (Sep 14, 2012)

JQPublic1 said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


No one called fire in a theater ..... Religious and political speech is completely free in this country...You dont like it? Move somewhere else and take the president and his administration with you when you go.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 14, 2012)

kirkuki said:


> i swear my heart goes out to him, he did nothing wrong !? we have a US consul in Kurdistan we did not attack it !? if some1 does something then others cope the consequences that is totally wrong !



The Kurds are 200 times more civilized than the Libyans.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 14, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> > i swear my heart goes out to him, he did nothing wrong !? we have a US consul in Kurdistan we did not attack it !? if some1 does something then others cope the consequences that is totally wrong !
> ...



How is that fuckface? You probably support the PKK when they go and bomb innocent Turkish civilians all the time? Right? That's civilized? Huh 

If you support Kurds how can you not support palestinaisn? That makes no sense


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Except again- they weren't apologizing, they were condemning.



Condemning NOT the terrorists, but Americans who dare exercise free speech, in an effort to justify the attack by the Muslims. This is commonly termed "apologetics" among educated people.



> YOu can only apologize for what YOU do, not for what others do.



Obama was apologizing to the Muslims for Americans having freedom of speech. How dare anyone criticize their filthy warlord.

You no doubt condemn the makers of this film and demand they be punished for insulting Islam.

Oh, have you gone to see "The Book of Mormon" yet? I hear it's real funny and shreds Joseph Smith...



> You can condemn what others do.



Obama is the erstwhile leader (who believes himself supreme ruler) of this nation. He was apologizing for America having freedom of speech, something he will soon rectify.



> We condemned the hateful garbage coming out of Terry Jones' church.



Terry Jones had nothing to do with it, you lying fuck.

I condemn you for being a liar and a scumbag.




> As we should.



As all should condemn you, you fucking Stalinist pig.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 14, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Yeah I think I've said that half a dozen times. Condemn and apologize are not synonyms. However, it has fallen on wingnut ears. *shrug*



JoeB is a Stalinist pile of shit.

Obama was not condemning, but apologizing on behalf of the nation. He was engaging in apologetics to justify the actions of the Muslims. Essentially "what you did was wrong, but America incited you."


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> I think it's all they have.  They know Romney stepped in it, and can't get himself out.



ROFL

Obama's numbers are sinking like a stone, not Romney, but Obama.

You Stalinists are some stupid shits.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> How is anything Romney did defending anyone's human rights?
> 
> He essentially spouted off and got his facts wrong.
> 
> You want to protect American Citizens, *you take the assholes who did this film and throw their asses in the klink.*   They're easy enough to convict, we found out that the guy who made the film has been ripping off social security today...



And here we have it, the Stalinist fuck JoeB OPENLY calling for the imprisonment of Americans for "insulting Islam."

Yeah, you are a filthy scumbag.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 14, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Why isn't it destroying the Obama campaign? Do blacks get a pass because you think they are less intelligent?



Actually, it is destroying the Obama campaign. Obama has slid 8 points since Tuesday. Will it hold? I can't say.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Um, nope, not really.



Really?

Then why are you calling for imprisoning people for saying things that offend Muslims?

Sounds like "pissing your pants" fear to me, you Stalinist fuck.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > kirkuki said:
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 14, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> What I read is an apology for the United States having a 1st Amendment.



Because you have actual reading comprehension, and integrity.

It is an apology, there is no denying it. Obama is a fool and incompetent.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 14, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Just laugh it off...antisemite....to you it's okay for Kurdish people do go into Turkey and kill innoncent people


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Just laugh it off...antisemite....to you it's okay for Kurdish people do go into Turkey and kill innoncent people



You are a Muslim who advocates genocide of the Jews in Israel; how to you get off calling others "Antisemitic?"


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Just laugh it off...antisemite....to you it's okay for Kurdish people do go into Turkey and kill innoncent people
> ...



No i didnt fuck of racist you advocate genocide of Muslims you fucking pyscho liar


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Just laugh it off...antisemite....to you it's okay for Kurdish people do go into Turkey and kill innoncent people
> ...



Are you trying to dehumanize me you cocksucker? Because someone is Muslim what is that supposed to mean he's irrelevant because he's muslim? What a prejudice scumbag you are


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> No i didnt fuck of racist you advocate genocide of Muslims you fucking pyscho liar



You're sputtering, Ahmed.

And yes, you have advocated the genocide of Jews in Israel. Are you pretending that when you "drive them into the sea" they will swim away? We all know that's your euphemism for "kill them all."

You are a violent and vile person who follows a violent and vile religion.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Are you trying to dehumanize me you cocksucker? Because someone is Muslim what is that supposed to mean he's irrelevant because he's muslim? What a prejudice scumbag you are



You're human, just like the Nazis and Khmer Rouge are. And just like them, you follow a creed of pure evil.

To not recognize that Islam is evil and dangerous is the same as not recognizing a viper as dangerous. 

"Prejudice," to pre-judge. One better pre-judge a rattlesnake, or one will be severely injured or die. (No offense to rattlesnakes and other vipers intended.)


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Are you trying to dehumanize me you cocksucker? Because someone is Muslim what is that supposed to mean he's irrelevant because he's muslim? What a prejudice scumbag you are
> ...



Wow shocking I'm not human? How does they add up you are the one dehumanizing everyone...not me


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Wow shocking, you're stupid.

ONLY humans have the capacity for evil that Islam displays.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



You're mental....People like you need to be thrown into a cage match with your fellow al Qaeda buddies ....both of you dehumanize people....go fight it off


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 14, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> The Kurds are 200 times more civilized than the Libyans.



You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later..


----------



## thanatos144 (Sep 14, 2012)

Enough ! Lets face the facts. Islam is not a peaceful religion.....Saying it is is a lie. Mohamed did marry a child of 8. Mohamed also said you ether convert OR kill non Muslims......here is another tidbit for you black Islamists.....When they start culling their own herd you will be the first to go.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > The Kurds are 200 times more civilized than the Libyans.
> ...



Its all good b.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> You're mental....People like you need to be thrown into a cage match with your fellow al Qaeda buddies ....both of you dehumanize people....go fight it off



It's a stupid man who continues to alter the words of others after repeated corrections.

Yes, you're dishonest, that's to be expected from a Muslim. ("There is no shame in deceiving the Kafir" The Hadith al-Bukhari.) Lying is part of the Muslim religion. But after you are caught and corrected several times, to continue to lie is just stupid.

This internet Jihad is not working out for you, you may need to strap on a suicide bomb and run an Israeli checkpoint to serve the demon Allah.....


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 14, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Enough ! Lets face the facts. Islam is not a peaceful religion.....Saying it is is a lie. Mohamed did marry a child of 8. Mohamed also said you ether convert OR kill non Muslims......here is another tidbit for you black Islamists.....When they start culling their own herd you will be the first to go.



So who are you planning with to exterminate Muslims?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > You're mental....People like you need to be thrown into a cage match with your fellow al Qaeda buddies ....both of you dehumanize people....go fight it off
> ...



What the fuck is this. Is anybody supposed to take you seriously you mental motherfucker?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 14, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



High gravity is irrevalant from now on...he said pkk terror groups going in Turkey and massacring Turkish citizens is civilized


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 14, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Enough ! Lets face the facts. Islam is not a peaceful religion.....Saying it is is a lie. Mohamed did marry a child of 8. Mohamed also said you ether convert OR kill non Muslims......here is another tidbit for you black Islamists.....When they start culling their own herd you will be the first to go.



I don't know if I agree.

I am more than willing to criticize Islam, and it deserves criticism. But one place Islam does shine in in race relations. Islam rates people as Muslims, Dhimmis, or Kafir. Race plays no part. Islam will kill the Kafir without mercy or hesitation, (Kafir are Atheists or Polytheists) - but a Muslim is protected, regardless of race. A white Muslim will be overjoyed to kill a white Kafirum to honor Allah, while declaring a black Muslim his brother. It's all about Islam.

This is what Malcolm X discovered; he went to Mecca as a racist, then met real Muslims and found that racism has no place in Islam. Islam is at war with everyone who isn't Muslim, but race is irrelevant. There are two possibilities, Dar al-Islam, or Dar al-Harb. (The house of Islam, or the House of War.)


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Enough ! Lets face the facts. Islam is not a peaceful religion.....Saying it is is a lie. Mohamed did marry a child of 8. Mohamed also said you ether convert OR kill non Muslims......here is another tidbit for you black Islamists.....When they start culling their own herd you will be the first to go.
> ...



Ha is that a joke? we all know your fetishes of dead muslims


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Please show the quote where I said that you ass bandit.


----------



## thanatos144 (Sep 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Enough ! Lets face the facts. Islam is not a peaceful religion.....Saying it is is a lie. Mohamed did marry a child of 8. Mohamed also said you ether convert OR kill non Muslims......here is another tidbit for you black Islamists.....When they start culling their own herd you will be the first to go.
> ...


Really???? I think the Jews might disagree about race tolerance.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 14, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Anybody can tell how bad you want Muslims dead. You support everyone anti Muslim all over every thread you criticize Islams and Muslims all over....it's obvious you support a Kurdish nation even though they have terror groups then why not support palestinain independence? That's hypocritical


----------



## thanatos144 (Sep 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Enough ! Lets face the facts. Islam is not a peaceful religion.....Saying it is is a lie. Mohamed did marry a child of 8. Mohamed also said you ether convert OR kill non Muslims......here is another tidbit for you black Islamists.....When they start culling their own herd you will be the first to go.
> ...



Please....grow up.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> So who are you planning with to exterminate Muslims?



Murder is your way, not ours.

We fight with knowledge and ideas. Islam is a violent and backwards religion, the worship of a hunk of rock, based on the rants of a 6th century warlord. Defeating Islam is a matter of education. It is an absurd cult, that cannot survive the light of day. 

We all, including you, know that Islam cannot survive in a modern and technologically advanced society. This is why you hate the West so much, our simple existence spells the doom of Islam. Islam offers misery, slavery, starvation and disease. No one will follow this once they are exposed to life in the west, where freedom and prosperity are the rule. Yes, you'll murder your children to try and stop them from joining the civilized world, but you cannot win, and you know it.

The evil that is Islam will be defeated with knowledge, not violence.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 14, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



I need to grow up? Man you make educated statements


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > So who are you planning with to exterminate Muslims?
> ...



Aha sure it will.... Cool story man when did you dream of that again? Was it a recent dream?


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Kurds are mostly Muslims and I am cool with them, so how the fuck do I want all Muslims dead?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 14, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Do you support Kurdish independence?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 14, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Really???? I think the Jews might disagree about race tolerance.



No, that's religion, not race. Muslims hate the Jews because the Jews rejected Muhammad.

Further, if a Jew willingly submits to rule by Muslims, and pays Jizya, a tax designed to keep Dhimmis in an economic ghetto, then Muslims will allow Jews to live. Many Jews live in Iran. This may sound odd in the West, but Shi'its are far more moderate than the Sunni are. 

Kafir are to be murdered in all cases.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Really???? I think the Jews might disagree about race tolerance.
> ...



There is no such thing as Jizya today you moron


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> There is no such thing as Jizya today you moron



You lying cocksucker. Iran imposes Jizya as we speak.

The only reason that the Sunni countries don't is that you defy your own religion by murdering all Dhimmis.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > There is no such thing as Jizya today you moron
> ...



No they don't, how many fucking times are you gonna lie? Something from a hundreds of years ago is irrelevant to this topic...go post in the religon threads for a discussion in Jizya taxes...


----------



## thanatos144 (Sep 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Really???? I think the Jews might disagree about race tolerance.
> ...



Do you think hate like this would just go away if they kill all non Muslims????? Cause I dont....Just saying historically after the Jews it is always the Black people that get the shaft.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> No they don't, how many fucking times are you gonna lie? Something from a hundreds of years ago is irrelevant to this topic...go post in the religon threads for a discussion in Jizya taxes...



Yeah, they do, you lying fuck.

A Brief History of Iranian Jews


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > No they don't, how many fucking times are you gonna lie? Something from a hundreds of years ago is irrelevant to this topic...go post in the religon threads for a discussion in Jizya taxes...
> ...



Year 1399 you fucking idiot....there is no Jizya today


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



You bet your ass I do.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 14, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Well they would in fight amongst each other Sunni v.s Shite first, hell that is already happening as we speak.


----------



## alpine (Sep 14, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



In the 80's, the muslim terrorist gropus in algeria consumed each other by killing and toruring, just because they thought they were better muslims than the others. Islam is a black hole. It will destroy as a whole including itself, if you let it to do so...


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 14, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



How about Palestinian independence? This is where you're gonna see your hypocrisy


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 14, 2012)

Fuck Palestine.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 14, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Fuck Palestine.



Fuck you


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 14, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Do you think hate like this would just go away if they kill all non Muslims????? Cause I dont....Just saying historically after the Jews it is always the Black people that get the shaft.



Oh, not at all.

Islam is a violent cult. If they don't have infidels to kill, they start killing each other. Sunni and Shi'ite love to murder each other.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think hate like this would just go away if they kill all non Muslims????? Cause I dont....Just saying historically after the Jews it is always the Black people that get the shaft.
> ...



This guy is a moron....you're all quiet after you realized your own article that you pulled out of your ass talked about the 1300s..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Year 1399 you fucking idiot....there is no Jizya today



Not only Does Iran impose Jizya, but your Taliban buddies are as well.

{New Delhi: Indian Muslim religious leaders have unanimously condemned in strongest terms the Pakistani Talibans kidnapping, extortion of huge amounts of money from Sikh community as Jizya and demolition of the houses and shops of those who fail to pay the demanded sums.

The community leaders in a joint statement said that Jizya is a tax paid in an Islamic state but the imposition of the so-called Jizya by Taliban is nothing more than extortion by an armed and lawless gang which does not constitute a sovereign government or state or even an organ thereof. }

Taliban

Muslims are an evil cult.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Year 1399 you fucking idiot....there is no Jizya today
> ...



Does taliban represent anybody besides their organization? You see how you generalized ? You just said a post ago it's not about Muslims it's Islam...now you said muslims are evil? How easy was it to get you to admit that you want to exterminate all muslims...

Iran has no Jizya again moron...


----------



## JQPublic1 (Sep 14, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Too Tall said:
> ...



If you can't see the irresponsibility of stirring things up and getting someone killed as a result, that speaks volumes about YOU! There is no need for me to elaborate  since your capacity for understanding is severely limited.

Secondly, who the hell are U to tell me, a native born American citizen, to leave my homeland because I don't like something? In case you forgot, it is my patriotic  duty, and yours, to work for change when we don't like something. Nothing is FREE, BTW, not even free speech. Perhaps, in your tunnel visioned haze, it might eventually dawn upon you that the "free speech" you so carelessly embrace had a high price in Libya, didn't it?


----------



## thanatos144 (Sep 14, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


You are right about that.......Okay Black would be third to get it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 14, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You noticed that too.


----------



## thanatos144 (Sep 14, 2012)

JQPublic1 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



If you want to talk about responsibility then Obama needs the lion share for encouraging them with appeasement....


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Someone who deliberately insults anyone's religious belief deserves an ass-whuppin'? When are you going to go to get yours?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



They don't hate our God? Christians have lived peacefully in that region for centuries? Can we bet on that? Seriously, do you want to actually stake your membership in this forum on your beliefs? 

Before you answer, let me show you what Wikipedia has to say about the subject.

Persecution of Christians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Persecution of Christians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Persecution of Christians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Persecution of Christians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Persecution of Christians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Persecution of Christians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Persecution of Christians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Persecution of Christians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

That is just a few examples, I can literally come up with thousands of them.

Please, bet with me about this, I would love to have one less idiot on the board when it comes to religion, even if it makes my life slightly less complete.

You can either admit you really don't know what you are talking about, or join OohPooPahDoo in admitting you don't care about facts when you argue.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 14, 2012)

JQPublic1 said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Do you realize how stupid you look when you say things like that? The proper quotation is about falsely yelling fire in a crowded theater, and even that can be protected speech if the intent is not to cause a panic. You really should learn to respect rights before you start trying to take them away from people that are significantly more intelligent than you are.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



I am ok with them having their own country but I totally disagree with the way Hamas is running Gaza.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 14, 2012)

JQPublic1 said:


> If you can't see the irresponsibility of stirring things up and getting someone killed as a result, that speaks volumes about YOU!



So what sort of prison sentences should be handed out to those who insult Islam?



> There is no need for me to elaborate  since your capacity for understanding is severely limited.



We understand, you're a Stalinist fuck.

Modern democrats hate liberty and are dedicated to ending even basic civil rights. Welcome to the Obamanation.



> Secondly, who the hell are U to tell me, a native born American citizen, to leave my homeland because I don't like something? In case you forgot, it is my patriotic  duty, and yours, to work for change when we don't like something.



So, it's your patriotic duty to change the bill of rights and establish a totalitarian dictatorship?

Explain why it wouldn't be my patriotic duty to shoot you in the face?



> Nothing is FREE, BTW, not even free speech. Perhaps, in your tunnel visioned haze, it might eventually dawn upon you that the "free speech" you so carelessly embrace had a high price in Libya, didn't it?









Obama Akbar indeed.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 14, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



I agree with that, right now Jihadists are getting Black Muslims to do their dirty work in Mali, Nigeria, Somalia and Sudan.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 14, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



In what way do you disagree with how Hamas is running Gaza?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 14, 2012)

JQPublic1 said:


> BTW, the "apologies" that are attributed to the president exists only in the minds of Romney and his  programmed diehards. We now know that the so-called :apologies: were given preemptively before the violence and subsequent murders occurred. Indeed, this was  in an attempt to avert tragedy.
> 
> Now, the president's hand is being forced! He is going to really have to use that marvelous brain of his to overcome the increasing anti-American sentiment  we see  all across the Middle East. Last report, 9 countries were joining in Jihad -like  acivities. But is it the governments of these countries or just a relativelyu few the average men in the streets? fortunately, Obama sees the difference. Romney doesn't!
> Romney, rather than waiting to see what the respective governments of these nations will do  in the name of justice, would probably start another war over the actions of a few rebel terrorists who may have nothing to do with their government.



They were released after the guy that wrote them was told not to do so without major revisions, not to mention long before there was any danger to anyone. Keep defending something that is clearly wrong if you feel a need. The rest of us will deal with the world that actually exists.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 14, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



What are you talking about? People on Nigeria and Somalia are black people...Sudan is Arabic


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



You dehumanize yourself.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 14, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Ofcourse moron


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 14, 2012)

JQPublic1 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



You think stirring things up is irresponsible? Does that make Obama irresponsible because he publicly called for Mubarak to step down? What about Pelosi's public support of Assad, is that irresponsible? Is it irresponsible for Muslims to condemn atheists as blasphemers?


----------



## mememe (Sep 14, 2012)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-global-topics/246970-pearl-harbour-3-a.html


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



The terrorist groups in those African countries are getting training, arms, funding and all sorts of assistance from Muslims in the Middle East.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 14, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Like who? Are you seriously gonna blame Islamists for what's happening in those countries? Why don't you go on a Nigerian Christian forum and see what they say about their goverment


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> What are you talking about? People on Nigeria and Somalia are black people...Sudan is Arabic



Tell that to the people in Darfur.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > What are you talking about? People on Nigeria and Somalia are black people...Sudan is Arabic
> ...



Tell what to darfur?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Tell what to darfur?



That people in the Sudan are Arab, rather than black.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Look at whats happening in Mali retard, Al Qaeda has essentially taken over the Northern Part of that country, they have ransacked Timbuktu and are cutting off heads in the street. In Nigeria Boko Haram carries out attacks on Christians and wants their own Islamic state based off of Sharia law, they also get aid, training, funding etc from Al Qaeda and other Islamic groups. In short pinhead, the Islamists are using the Africans to further their own agenda, the world wide caliphate. They really don't care about the Africans, they wouldn't piss on them if they were on fire but they do care about the rise of Islam.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 14, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I didn't say they aren't causing problems....they are causing problems for everybody as well as Muslims there...but I asked what middle Easter countries support them?  And I said don't make it sound like without them there aren't any problems at all


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Tell what to darfur?
> ...



Sudanese are Africans who speak Arabic..am I lying?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 14, 2012)

Islamofascists don't function as COUNTRIES, they function as ISLAM.

Back to ignoring the ignorant yahoo.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 14, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Islamofascists don't function as COUNTRIES, they function as ISLAM.
> 
> Back to ignoring the ignorant yahoo.



You sound so fucking stupid


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 14, 2012)

Maybe to you.

Which just proves what an ignoramus you are.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 14, 2012)

So, ignoramus...is al Quaida a country?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 14, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> So, ignoramus...is al Quaida a country?



You still are stupid


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Sudanese are Africans who speak Arabic..am I lying?



Sudan is a country with both Arab and sub-Saharan black people. The Arabs have oppressed the blacks in the Sudan for centuries, but recently the oppression is nearing genocide.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sudanese are Africans who speak Arabic..am I lying?
> ...



Spot on.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sudanese are Africans who speak Arabic..am I lying?
> ...



Are Arabs evil simply because they are Arabs?

I know that


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 14, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Not everyone thinks its a religous war or a racial war...so I don't get why the random post


----------



## proudveteran06 (Sep 14, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> The US Ambassador to Lybia has been killed, as have at least two other embassy staffers.
> 
> 
> And what are we going to do about it? Nothing. This is a time when we need a leader - a real, in the front kind - but we don't have one. The obamedia will try to downplay this and focus on its real 'job,' of trying to help obama get reelected.
> ...



The killing of Americans has been done by " Civilized people"  Just one more example of what they really are


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...




Well ok tough-boy, do you want to burn down mosques all over America? Do you fantasize about bashing Imam's heads into brick walls? Well? Do you?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> But since you are the king of pussies, it's not like you'll ever have your ass on the line.





Wow, you are an avid fisherman! I guess I'll have to thank you for your service for the 5th time. Could you list for me all the combat zones you served in so that I may appreciate you better?


----------



## percysunshine (Sep 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sudanese are Africans who speak Arabic..am I lying?
> ...



The US Attorney General should look at this amazing revelation...wait ... never mind....


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 14, 2012)

JQPublic1 said:


> Free Speech? When you yell FIRE in a crowed theater  is THAT FREE SPEECH?





So, a crappy, poorly-made online movie is now the same as "yelling fire in a crowded theater"? Really? You realize of course that you have made yourself the useful idiot for radical Muslims who would say that any criticism of Islam, portrayal of Muhamed, or disagreement with the decrees of radical Imams in any way also constitutes "yelling fire in a crowded theater"? You realize that your line of reasoning leads to the end of free speech entirely? Are you motived by fear like JoeB?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 14, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > How is anything Romney did defending anyone's human rights?
> ...



Hey, guy, this asshole who made the film is ALREADY on probation for federal fraud.  They don't even need to put him on trial.  He's violated his probation, back to the Klink he goes...


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 14, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > But since you are the king of pussies, it's not like you'll ever have your ass on the line.
> ...



Since you never served, what would be the point in that... 

Frankly, I get tired of Chickenshits like you picking fights brave guys have to pick up the tab for. 

I got a better idea. .Let's take the two assholes who made this film, the whole staff of the Weekly Standard, including Krauthammer and Krystol, and you..  and drop you in the middle of the Islamic World to work it out. 

I think that sounds pretty reasonable...


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 14, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I'm for closing down all religion... or at least regulating it like a business.  

And sorry, if an Imam came to my mom's funeral and said some horseshit about this being Allah's will, his head WOULD have ended up in wall.  

The nun got a pass because she was an old, frustrated lesbian and kind of contemptable.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 14, 2012)

"The Marxist hatred of anything supernatural&#8212;and especially anything Christian&#8212;is most often vented on religious peoples and institutions in Marxist countries. 

Although the July 10, 1918 Constitution of the former U.S.S.R. recognized freedom of both &#8220;religious and anti-religious propaganda&#8221; as the right of every citizen, the Soviet state constantly worked to suppress theistic religion. Article 65 of the 1918 Constitution declared priests and clerics to be &#8220;servants of the bourgeoisie&#8221; and had them disenfranchised. This meant, among other things, that priests were denied ration cards and their children were barred from attending school above the elementary grades. Paul Kurtz, a Secular Humanist, points out that from 1918 to 1921 &#8220;religious persecution continued unabated. . . . All church property was nationalized, and it is estimated that tens of thousands of bishops, clerics, and laymen were killed or imprisoned.&#8221;1 

*Marxist Theology &#8211; The Church is Counter-Revolutionary*
In the former Soviet Union, church after church was declared counter-revolutionary and shut down.2 Churches were turned into cinemas, radio stations, granaries, museums, machine repair shops, etc. Before the revolution, Moscow had 460 Orthodox churches. On January 1, 1930, the number was down to 224, and by January 1, 1933, the figure was about 100. 

Even though the 1936 Soviet Constitution again guaranteed &#8220;freedom of religion,&#8221; Marxist attacks on religious peoples continued unabated. In the days following the new Constitution, some Christians attempted to conform to laws by registering with the government. The Soviet government required these believers to collect fifty signatures. When the Christians presented the signatures to the government officials, all fifty &#8220;conspirators&#8221; would be deemed &#8220;members of a secret counter-revolutionary organization&#8221;3 and arrested. 

Such persecution will continue as long as the Marxist worldview rules any country. Modern times have not made Marxists more tolerant of religion. In 1993, in the People&#8217;s Republic of China, Marxist leaders tore down an Islamic mosque, ostensibly because it was not &#8220;government sanctioned.&#8221; The Marxist government can sanction only one religion: the religion of atheism&#8212;the &#8220;ABC of Marxism.&#8221; 
Marxist Theology and The Marxist Assault on the Church


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 14, 2012)

So a bunch of con artists who hawked fairy tales were forced to work for a living?  

Hey, 100 of us stranded on an Island having to produce food and shelter for ourselves, the most useless guy there would be the "Clergyman".


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




On probation for insulting Islam? Yes or no, coward?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 14, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Does it matter?  

He committed federal crimes.  He was given probation on the condition he stay out of trouble.  

He didn't stay out of trouble.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




Ok, so would you like to burn down mosques all over America? Yes or no?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




Yes or no, coward?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 14, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I think we should leave a few up as monuments to fraud... just like we should with the rest of the houses of fraud.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> And sorry, if an Imam came to my mom's funeral and said some horseshit about this being Allah's will, his head WOULD have ended up in wall.





No one, least of all you, believes that, faceless.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Is that a yes? Be direct, coward. Are you afraid a mob will storm your generic, nondescript house?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 14, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I'd say probably not. He was on probation for what he was convicted of, which was defrauding the Social Security Administration.   

Not that it matters.  When you are on probation, it is entirely up to the board of parole to throw you back in.  Using a false identity could be on charge, as he misrepresented himself as an Israeli citizen when he wasn't.  

He also claims he raised 5 million to make this film, and there is not 5 million dollars worth of production in this shit that makes Ed Wood look like Orson Welles. So we probably have some fraud charges here.  

NO problem at all getting this guy back in jail, where all the guys who found Allah just can't wait to meet him.. heh, heh, heh....


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> The nun got a pass because she was an old, frustrated lesbian and kind of contemptable.




She probably "got a pass" because even an old woman would kick your ridiculous ass up and down the street, 'guy.'


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





Probably? You're not sure?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 14, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > The nun got a pass because she was an old, frustrated lesbian and kind of contemptable.
> ...



No, she got a pass because my sisters were already pretty upset with mom dying and all, and me making a scene with a nasty old carpetmuncher would have made a bad situation worse.  

Some of us have something called impulse control.  You should look into it.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




Is it a secret? Were you special forces or something and you can't talk about it? Just say so and I'll understand.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 14, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



YOu work on the assumption I care.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 14, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



No, it's just none of your fucking business, and I've already answered the question to people I respect here.  

besides, I love watching you go batshit crazy when I don't give you answers....  

Not that you going batshit crazy is a long trip, mind you.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




Ah, so that's the only reason? Other than that you would have been all about attacking an old woman? Is that it, champ? You're looking like a real hero so far, champ.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 14, 2012)

YOu still here?  

She wasn't an old woman.  She was a nasty creature that tortured Children and inflicted stupid religion on them.  

Thankfully, her kind is becoming rapidly extinct as we don't shame women because nature made them different.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




Oh, you just don't want to tell _me_. Ok, I believe you...  Yeah, that sounds about right...


Top secret special forces stuff. Ok, I get it. Hush, hush. Right.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> YOu still here?
> 
> She wasn't an old woman. .





Oh! So you only fantasize about violence against young women? Is that how you roll, tough-boy?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





That answers that.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey, I used to get my ex-girlfriend to dress up like a nun, and then... 

Well, gee, probably shouldn't shock your sensibilities, as all your friends went with white guys...


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 14, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't realize you were dense.  

I want this guy in jail.  

I want him to be repeatedly abused by prisoners who converted to Islam. 

I want him to come out a broken man and serve as an example to any other asshole who thinks that provoking riots and getting good people killed is ever a good idea.  

And I don't care what legal mechanism is used to do it.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 14, 2012)

Joe's a marxist, anti-American, baby killing, piece of garbage, and a liar who likes to see Americans killed...then blames Americans for the fact that his buds kill them:

"
Senior officials are increasingly convinced, however, that the ferocious nature of the Benghazi attack, in which rocket-propelled grenades were used, indicated it *was not the result of spontaneous anger due to the video*, called Innocence of Muslims. Patrick Kennedy, Under-Secretary at the State Department, said he was convinced the assault was planned due to its extensive nature and the proliferation of weapons.
There is growing belief that the attack was in revenge for the killing in a drone strike in Pakistan of Mohammed Hassan Qaed, an al-Qa'ida operative who was, as his nom-de-guerre Abu Yahya al-Libi suggests, from Libya, and timed for the anniversary of the 11 September attacks."

Revealed: inside story of US envoy's assassination - World Politics - World - The Independent


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 14, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Joe's a marxist, anti-American, baby killing, piece of garbage, and a liar who likes to see Americans killed...then blames Americans for the fact that his buds kill them:
> 
> ]



Yawn, Koshie, you still here, too?  I think you and Unkie should date... and make lots of crazy kids...


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



The fact that religion and race are involved must have escaped their notice. Either that, or you are a lying sack of shit.

Personally, I think it is the latter.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 14, 2012)

THis thread bores me.. Unsubscribe...


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Hey, idiot, it is still legal for him to make the film. I seriously doubt any judge is going to throw him in prison because he made a movie unless someone can prove that he defrauded someone in the process.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 14, 2012)

It's boring to be identified as a Marxist, baby-killing, American-hating, terrorist sympathizing piece of shit, I'm sure.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I served, asshole, and I find your opinions contemptible.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You know the conditions of his probation? How, exactly, does making a film equate with not staying out of trouble?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I see you know less about probation than you do about breathing.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 14, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


 
Internet access restriction, probably.


----------



## ERGO (Sep 14, 2012)

*Since the discovery of oil in the Middle East and the creation of Zionism which led to the creation of the State of Israel on stolen Palestinian land,* there has been constant turmoil in the Middle East. With the discovery of oil in the Middle East, western powers, Britain, France and the U.S. & others have colonized and exploited the oil producing countries in the Middle East. In order for the colonizing countries to maintain their control and exploitation of these oil producing countries in the Middle East they have tried to keep leaders and governments in that would allow them to maintain this control by basically bribing them. At times some of these leaders would die or they'd get overthrown by a coup d' etat and the new government demands better agreements on their natural resources. These countries also want to maintain their own banking & money system that's free of usury. This does not always sit well with the powers that be in the West because they want to maintain their domination and control. The Anglo-American banking powers, the very wealthy elite out of London & N.Y.C. have a usurious international banking system that allows them to maintain control & domination over countries through debt.
The U.S. dollar is the world reserve currency. OPEC countries in 1973 imposed an oil embargo on the U.S. because of U.S. Support for Israel. Henry Kissinger negotiated a settlement with the OPEC countries to agree to invoice all oil purchases in U.S. dollars only. Two countries opted out of this agreement, Iraq and Iran. Saddam Hussein began selling his oil in Euro's, which many think is one of the reasons for attacking Iraq, the ginned up threat to Israel being another reason. Iran is basically a repeat of Iraq. Iran has a banking system that is not under control of the usurious international bankers and they will sell their natural resources in exchange for a basket of currencies. Iran's doesn't have much of a refining capacity for their oil. They have to have their oil refined in other countries then shipped back in. Iran's economic strategy is to make nuclear power the primary energy source for their power grids and to sell most of what they produce out of the ground to foreign countries.
The people of the Middle East, the Muslims/Arabs, are tired of being invaded & bombed (drone strikes now), watching their loved ones killed and their land and resources being exploited by Western imperialist powers. Since the discovery of oil & natural gas this is what's happened to their land and people. It's the armies of the U.S.,  Britain & France that have been attacking...invading these oil & natural gas producing countries under the guise of bringing them freedom & democracy & the responsibility to protect ( the R2P ), which is all a crock. Naturally the Muslim/Arabs view us as a threat. 
The culminating ire of the indigenous people of the Middle East against the Western powers for the unjustified invasions of their country's, killing of their loved ones and the exploitation of their land & resources manifests itself in street protests and violence which is plastered all over the controlled corporate media which portrays the outrage of the people as a people just being irrationally over-sensitive about their religion conveniently leaving out the history of invasions, killing of their loved ones in unjustified wars of conquest, and the exploitation of their natural resources.
Tensions are high may cooler heads prevail.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2012)

In the interest of full disclosure, there is this interesting bit that I am now researching more fully::



> Now that the dust has settled, it looks like a bunch of fundamentalist Christians were aided by a fundamentalist Islamic cleric in Egypt to stir up chaos in the Middle East, and to give us an Arab Fall as a dark, election-year coda to the Arab Spring (while all the while blaming the Jews).
> 
> It feels like something out of Sacha Baron Cohen's satirical movies, or an episode of "South Park" -- only tragic rather than satiric.
> 
> ...



Now if this turns out to be verifiable, I wonder if our Apologist in Chief will condemn a blatant connection to an Islamic cleric who would have obviously intended to stir up Islamic hatred and violence on 9/11?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Hey, I used to get my ex-girlfriend to dress up like a nun, and then...
> 
> Well, gee, probably shouldn't shock your sensibilities, as all your friends went with white guys...





Say again now?


----------



## thanatos144 (Sep 14, 2012)

Something to see.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSPifswNk4s&feature=player_detailpage]Islamists Killed Americas in Libya, but Right-Wing Christians Are to Blame? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## thanatos144 (Sep 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


So we are racist for saying Islam isnt a religion of peace?


----------



## thanatos144 (Sep 14, 2012)

ERGO said:


> *Since the discovery of oil in the Middle East and the creation of Zionism which led to the creation of the State of Israel on stolen Palestinian land,* there has been constant turmoil in the Middle East. With the discovery of oil in the Middle East, western powers, Britain, France and the U.S. & others have colonized and exploited the oil producing countries in the Middle East. In order for the colonizing countries to maintain their control and exploitation of these oil producing countries in the Middle East they have tried to keep leaders and governments in that would allow them to maintain this control by basically bribing them. At times some of these leaders would die or they'd get overthrown by a coup d' etat and the new government demands better agreements on their natural resources. These countries also want to maintain their own banking & money system that's free of usury. This does not always sit well with the powers that be in the West because they want to maintain their domination and control. The Anglo-American banking powers, the very wealthy elite out of London & N.Y.C. have a usurious international banking system that allows them to maintain control & domination over countries through debt.
> The U.S. dollar is the world reserve currency. OPEC countries in 1973 imposed an oil embargo on the U.S. because of U.S. Support for Israel. Henry Kissinger negotiated a settlement with the OPEC countries to agree to invoice all oil purchases in U.S. dollars only. Two countries opted out of this agreement, Iraq and Iran. Saddam Hussein began selling his oil in Euro's, which many think is one of the reasons for attacking Iraq, the ginned up threat to Israel being another reason. Iran is basically a repeat of Iraq. Iran has a banking system that is not under control of the usurious international bankers and they will sell their natural resources in exchange for a basket of currencies. Iran's doesn't have much of a refining capacity for their oil. They have to have their oil refined in other countries then shipped back in. Iran's economic strategy is to make nuclear power the primary energy source for their power grids and to sell most of what they produce out of the ground to foreign countries.
> The people of the Middle East, the Muslims/Arabs, are tired of being invaded & bombed (drone strikes now), watching their loved ones killed and their land and resources being exploited by Western imperialist powers. Since the discovery of oil & natural gas this is what's happened to their land and people. It's the armies of the U.S.,  Britain & France that have been attacking...invading these oil & natural gas producing countries under the guise of bringing them freedom & democracy & the responsibility to protect ( the R2P ), which is all a crock. Naturally the Muslim/Arabs view us as a threat.
> The culminating ire of the indigenous people of the Middle East against the Western powers for the unjustified invasions of their country's, killing of their loved ones and the exploitation of their land & resources manifests itself in street protests and violence which is plastered all over the controlled corporate media which portrays the outrage of the people as a people just being irrationally over-sensitive about their religion conveniently leaving out the history of invasions, killing of their loved ones in unjustified wars of conquest, and the exploitation of their natural resources.
> Tensions are high may cooler heads prevail.


And now go learn the truth you Jew hating asshole.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




Ok, and do you want everyone who has ever made a movie or video mocking Christianity thrown in jail and "repeatedly abused"?

How about anyone who has ever made a video disrespectful of Moses? Shakyamuni? Gobind Singh?  Zoroaster? Or, dare I say it...no, never mind...


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> THis thread bores me.. ...





You've got that backwards, douche.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 15, 2012)

ERGO said:


> *Since the discovery of oil in the Middle East and the creation of Zionism which led to the creation of the State of Israel on stolen Palestinian land,* there has been constant turmoil in the Middle East. With the discovery of oil in the Middle East, western powers, Britain, France and the U.S. & others have colonized and exploited the oil producing countries in the Middle East. In order for the colonizing countries to maintain their control and exploitation of these oil producing countries in the Middle East they have tried to keep leaders and governments in that would allow them to maintain this control by basically bribing them. At times some of these leaders would die or they'd get overthrown by a coup d' etat and the new government demands better agreements on their natural resources. These countries also want to maintain their own banking & money system that's free of usury. This does not always sit well with the powers that be in the West because they want to maintain their domination and control. The Anglo-American banking powers, the very wealthy elite out of London & N.Y.C. have a usurious international banking system that allows them to maintain control & domination over countries through debt.
> The U.S. dollar is the world reserve currency. OPEC countries in 1973 imposed an oil embargo on the U.S. because of U.S. Support for Israel. Henry Kissinger negotiated a settlement with the OPEC countries to agree to invoice all oil purchases in U.S. dollars only. Two countries opted out of this agreement, Iraq and Iran. Saddam Hussein began selling his oil in Euro's, which many think is one of the reasons for attacking Iraq, the ginned up threat to Israel being another reason. Iran is basically a repeat of Iraq. Iran has a banking system that is not under control of the usurious international bankers and they will sell their natural resources in exchange for a basket of currencies. Iran's doesn't have much of a refining capacity for their oil. They have to have their oil refined in other countries then shipped back in. Iran's economic strategy is to make nuclear power the primary energy source for their power grids and to sell most of what they produce out of the ground to foreign countries.
> The people of the Middle East, the Muslims/Arabs, are tired of being invaded & bombed (drone strikes now), watching their loved ones killed and their land and resources being exploited by Western imperialist powers. Since the discovery of oil & natural gas this is what's happened to their land and people. It's the armies of the U.S.,  Britain & France that have been attacking...invading these oil & natural gas producing countries under the guise of bringing them freedom & democracy & the responsibility to protect ( the R2P ), which is all a crock. Naturally the Muslim/Arabs view us as a threat.
> The culminating ire of the indigenous people of the Middle East against the Western powers for the unjustified invasions of their country's, killing of their loved ones and the exploitation of their land & resources manifests itself in street protests and violence which is plastered all over the controlled corporate media which portrays the outrage of the people as a people just being irrationally over-sensitive about their religion conveniently leaving out the history of invasions, killing of their loved ones in unjustified wars of conquest, and the exploitation of their natural resources.
> Tensions are high may cooler heads prevail.


Just another anti Jew pos


----------



## mememe (Sep 16, 2012)

As of 13-th of this month US/NATO are bombing Libyan Bengazi, Tobruk, Vadi Harish, Brega, Emirate Derna, Zintan and the whole region of Nafus, and Tripoli.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 16, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ERGO said:
> 
> 
> > *Since the discovery of oil in the Middle East and the creation of Zionism which led to the creation of the State of Israel on stolen Palestinian land,* there has been constant turmoil in the Middle East. With the discovery of oil in the Middle East, western powers, Britain, France and the U.S. & others have colonized and exploited the oil producing countries in the Middle East. In order for the colonizing countries to maintain their control and exploitation of these oil producing countries in the Middle East they have tried to keep leaders and governments in that would allow them to maintain this control by basically bribing them. At times some of these leaders would die or they'd get overthrown by a coup d' etat and the new government demands better agreements on their natural resources. These countries also want to maintain their own banking & money system that's free of usury. This does not always sit well with the powers that be in the West because they want to maintain their domination and control. The Anglo-American banking powers, the very wealthy elite out of London & N.Y.C. have a usurious international banking system that allows them to maintain control & domination over countries through debt.
> ...



Nah. Ergo is a dyed-in-the-wood dime-a-dozen Nazi slimeball.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 17, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> So a bunch of con artists who hawked fairy tales were forced to work for a living?



No, they were murdered, by scumbags like you.



> Hey, 100 of us stranded on an Island having to produce food and shelter for ourselves, the most useless guy there would be the "Clergyman".



No, the most worthless would be the communist, you - who would tell others that they shouldn't work but instead take the fruits of labor of others by force.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 17, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Does it matter?
> 
> He committed federal crimes.  He was given probation on the condition he stay out of trouble.
> 
> He didn't stay out of trouble.



He didn't?

What laws did he violate?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 17, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> Now if this turns out to be verifiable, I wonder if our Apologist in Chief will condemn a blatant connection to an Islamic cleric who would have obviously intended to stir up Islamic hatred and violence on 9/11?



Nakoula Nakoula has ties to the Muslim Brotherhood. No evidence that he is a Christian, Coptic or otherwise.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 17, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Now if this turns out to be verifiable, I wonder if our Apologist in Chief will condemn a blatant connection to an Islamic cleric who would have obviously intended to stir up Islamic hatred and violence on 9/11?
> ...




Hahahahhahahahahahaha

Yeah he actually has ties to the Muslim Brotherhood....wow you nazi


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Hahahahhahahahahahaha
> 
> Yeah he actually has ties to the Muslim Brotherhood....wow you nazi



ROFL

You pukes initially claimed that Terry Jones was behind this. You lied. Then the claim was that a "Sam Bassile, an Israeli Jew" made the film. Now it turns out that a Nakoula Nakoula, an Egyptian national, is the actual producer. Further, he has zero ties to the Copts, but he is tied to the Muslim Brotherhood.

What a surprise, the scumbag Muslims created this as cover for their attacks.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 17, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Hahahahhahahahahahaha
> ...



Nope media was saying that then I corrected myself right away when I found out.....and he claimed he was an Israeli not me....what a pathetic man for doing that and I also corrected myself.

Furthermore, link it you cocksucker he has no ties to them. Who the fuck told you that man? Rush Limbaugh? Lmao


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTryh99bW9o]The man behind the anti-Muslim movie Nakoula Basseley Nakoula - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 17, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



And that proved what? They are both Christians I think you need to watch it again....there was nothing about the Muslim brotherhood in that....and the Joesph guy runs the Christ organization he's not Muslim ......look again


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



It proves there is more to the story then what has been reported. It proves they were looking for extremist Muslims it proves the movie was changed several times to fit anagenda


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 17, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Changed by the film producers....I didn't get anything you said at all.......the two people are anti Muslim Christians like it said in the video....no one has ties to the muslim brotherhood.....you and uncensored need to back up what you claim


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 17, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Hahahahhahahahahahaha
> ...



Whoa. 
Considering the results - dead American diplomats - I'd say that if provable Nakoula Nakoula and the Muslim Bro-hood are both in deep do-do.
Is there a link to this news?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Two things for you too do right now watch the video or move along 
There is more to this story than just a movie.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 17, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Like what? Explain your theory I don't get it....go ahead explain


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Watch the video.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 17, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Uncensored made the claim that they had ties to the Muslimbrotherhood and couldn't back it up so you posted this link..and still no mention of any ties.

Also I watched the video the other guy runs a Christ organization he's not Muslim


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 17, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> Whoa.
> Considering the results - dead American diplomats - I'd say that if provable Nakoula Nakoula and the Muslim Bro-hood are both in deep do-do.
> Is there a link to this news?



Tons of links, no proof, because Nakoula is a slippery bastard.

The Associated Press: California man confirms role in anti-Islam film

Nakoula Basseley Nakoula & 'Innocence Of Muslims': Man Admits Role In Anti-Islam Movie

AND this could all change again tomorrow.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


Yes there is more to this than just one man and a movie
Was Nakoula Basseley Nakoula an FBI Informant and the &#8220;Innocence&#8221; Film a Honeypot Trap? | Opinion - Liberal


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 17, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa.
> ...



That still doesnt make him have any ties to the Muslim Brotherhood which was your claim....


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 17, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



The movie doesnt rout extremists....it just got the typical violent protests in Afghanistan....egypt...etc...Egypt wasn't that violent there were mlilitary over there and the protests are over I believe


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



side step and spin, let's try that again.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 17, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Try what? Tell us your conspiracy theory....nakoula is not a Muslim nor does he have ties to the Muslim brotherhood.

You haven't said anything in your past few posts....it was your guys claim that he had ties to Muslim brotherhood.

If you want to introduce something else than do it


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



If it doesn't fit your politic venue it's a  conspiracy theory Watch the god damn first video.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 17, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I watched it twice and it nakoula doesn't have any ties with the Muslim brotherhood...nakoula is also an Arabic chrsitiasn name...end of story

If you have another claim introduce it dont just keep telling me to watch the video


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 17, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> So a bunch of con artists who hawked fairy tales were forced to work for a living?
> 
> Hey, 100 of us stranded on an Island having to produce food and shelter for ourselves, the most useless guy there would be the "Clergyman".



clergymen have built wells, farmed, repaired machinery, built barns, houses, fixed plumbing, and even dug latrines, all in the past week. What, exactly, have you done that would be useful on an island?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



That's strange, I remember correcting you on that point more than once. that means you carried on with that lie long after the media corrected itself, yet you are still trying to blame others for your mistake. Typical tactic of hypocritical mooslims.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



And Barrack Hussein Obama is a Muslim  name, do you have a point with the name thing?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 17, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Hussein is but Obama looks like an atheist to me....his character...he doesn't buy religion maybe he is a agnostic....or maybe he is a believing Christian...

You wouldn't be the guy to tell me that.

And nice fail with your claim Nakoula had ties to the Muslim brotherhood....and the video....

Any other conspiracy theories you want to introduce?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



What a spin machine you are.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 17, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I did and I was hoping for a conection to the Muslim Bro-Hood but did not find it. I even checked other sources but found none I would stand and salute.
I've seen posters who are still running around screaming "it was the Joooos, it was the Joooos" and I'd love to be able to poke 'em in the eye with this but not until it's proven.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> That still doesnt make him have any ties to the Muslim Brotherhood which was your claim....



IF you have followed this at all, then you know this is all over the map, information today is subject to change in the next ten minutes.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 17, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> side step and spin, let's try that again.



Maybe BecauseIKnow actually is Nakoula Nakoula?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 17, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


Let's back up I know where the confuse is I am not saying he's part of the Muslim brotherhood, I just came in the discussion of that part of this thread. I am however saying their is more to this story than one man and a video. The director is supposed to be an informant for the FBI and the movie was supposed to be used to attract extreme Muslims.
I will also add the video trailer was uploaded to you tune a couple months ago, before he was questioned by the FBI.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 17, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> I did and I was hoping for a conection to the Muslim Bro-Hood but did not find it. I even checked other sources but found none I would stand and salute.
> I've seen posters who are still running around screaming "it was the Joooos, it was the Joooos" and I'd love to be able to poke 'em in the eye with this but not until it's proven.



I think it will be a week until we have a real story, and the will depend on whether the feds concoct something.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 17, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > side step and spin, let's try that again.
> ...



Yeah I'm in California police department typing this the cops are laughing their ass while questioning me ahahhahahah


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 17, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Of course you would be hoping...


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 17, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I already answered that conspirac theory 

That would be lame of the FBI to try to create more extremits....they must have nothing else to do


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



It would certainly ruin your whole day if true, eh Bubba?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 17, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



It's not true at all....it was a Coptic Christian accept it.....you're a lunatic it's all in your head


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Yeah I'm in California police department typing this the cops are laughing their ass while questioning me ahahhahahah



He was questioned and released, now back home.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 17, 2012)

Does the FBI have juridiction in this matter?  I thought their overseas involvement was limited to theft and illegal obstruction of commerce.  I would think this would be a matter mostly for the CIA and the military.  I'm not sure about that though.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 17, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I'm in California police department typing this the cops are laughing their ass while questioning me ahahhahahah
> ...



Haha nakoula is still a Christian buddy


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Deflection and spin. who said they were creating more extremest, they were hoping to locate potential ones.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 17, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



There is no evidence the FBI created the movie. So right now that's all in speculation and conspiracy theories. So when we see any credible reports then we can talk about it. But for now you can just shutup


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



And you? I thought you claimed to be a Christian from Gaza.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



No problem, Princess. Now perhaps you should go confront your buddy PBrain who is still screaming "the Joooos did it!"


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 17, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I don't think BecauseIKnowJackShit's English is particularly good. He thinks that "hoping" and "accusing" have the same meaning and anyone who accuses Muslims of anything is "anti-semetic." Really ... he's just that dim.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 17, 2012)

SAYIT is trying his best to round up insults. You can give up now I'm staying here and we dont need any conspiracy theories


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> SAYIT is trying his best to round up insults. You can give up now I'm staying here and we dont need any conspiracy theories



Well, I could use an apology. You claimed I accused Muslims of making that movie when you knew it wasn't true. If you're gonna post with adults you're gonna have to try to act like one, Princess.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Haha nakoula is still a Christian buddy



Doubtful.

He trotted out the "I'm an Israeli Jew," which is right down the Muslim bigotry lane. Huffingglue reported the connection to the MB and that made perfect sense. I admit that the Huffington Post has no credibility and the story is subject to change, still, the story so far is no way true.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 17, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Haha nakoula is still a Christian buddy
> ...



Didn't the police just tell us he's an Egyptian?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Didn't the police just tell us he's an Egyptian?



That was reported Friday. Elements of this story change by the hour; anything from Friday is old news.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Spin and twist who said the FBI created the film? I said their is information that the director was an informant


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 17, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't the police just tell us he's an Egyptian?
> ...



And right now he's still an Egyptian christian who the police talked to and identified him as an Egyptian Christian.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 17, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



No there isn't. That's a conspiracy theory


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Prove it Are you saying the FBI doesn't use informants and things like this to catch potential bad people?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 17, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You are claiming it. Not me. I'm not doing the research for you. I don't believe that conspiracy theory 

So you prove he was an informant for the FBI. What are you gonna say? To root out extremists in the US? The FBI is already after extremists for a while now. I am sure they know who to suspect of being and extremist


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



It's your claim that it's a conspiracy theory prove it.

Are you saying the FBI doesn't use informants and things like this movie to catch potential bad people?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 17, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



No. It's your claim that this guy is an informant. So you prove it. 

This guy was already identified by the authorities as anti Islam egyptian Christian with the intention of pissing off Muslims with that "movie".

If you can't back up you're statements or you're gonna deflect it then just shutup. Or back it up


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



it is your claim it's a conspiracy theory prove it.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 17, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I did in post 736 now you prove he is an informant


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



You're opinion is not proof. You made the bold claim that it was a conspiracy theory, now prove it


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 17, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



And I did....the FBI is experienced in rooting out extremists just like that guy they tricked yesterday. They have informants.

Nakoula is not an informant,he didnt root out radicals...he caused protests in the middle east and elsewhere. The FBI has nothing to do with the Middle east. That's the CIA's job. And being a angry protester doesnt make you a terrorist. 

Killing someone over a film does make you a terrorist and that's what AlQAEDA did.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...





> Nakoula is not an informant


Prove it.



> The FBI has nothing to do with the Middle east




Spies. Terrorists. Hackers. Pedophiles. Mobsters. Gang leaders and serial killers. We investigate them all, and many more besides.
The very heart of FBI operations lies in our investigationswhich serve, as our mission states, to protect and defend the United States against terrorist and foreign intelligence threats and to enforce the criminal laws of the United States. We currently have jurisdiction over violations of more than 200 categories of federal law, and you can find the major ones below, grouped within our three national security priorities and our five criminal priorities. Also visit our Intelligence program site, which underpins and informs all our investigative programs.
FBI &mdash; What We Investigate

Its our top priorityprotecting the U.S. from terrorist attacks.
Working closely with a range of partners, we use our growing suite of investigative and intelligence capabilities to neutralize terrorist cells and operatives here in the U.S., to help dismantle extremist networks worldwide, and to cut off financing and other forms of support provided by terrorist sympathizers.
FBI &mdash; Terrorism


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 17, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



And who gives them the intelligence? And I know what the FBI is about. And still you're conspiracy theory has no credibility. Nakoula is a Christian Egyptian who wanted to piss Muslims off


----------



## Jos (Sep 17, 2012)

They are only angry over the video. and they only hate us for our freedoms!" 
Torture
Blow the brains out of children


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



 Federal Bureau of Investigation They can get their own information 



> And still you're conspiracy theory


Still waiting on your proof and not your opinion.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 17, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



The FBI did not root out any extremists as a result of the movie. So it's a conspiracy theory


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> And right now he's still an Egyptian christian who the police talked to and identified him as an Egyptian Christian.




He's Egyptian, but there is zero evidence of him being Christian. Huffing Glue reported a connection to the MB, which at this moment is being reported as a partner being in the Muslims Brotherhood - but then a few days ago he had this supposed partner Sam Bacile - who turned out to be him.

I mean, would a Muslim lie? Well, only if the Muslim is breathing.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 17, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > And right now he's still an Egyptian christian who the police talked to and identified him as an Egyptian Christian.
> ...



Yes there is because he said he is


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Wah, wah, waaaaaah.
So you don't like posters who say things without providing any credible support, eh Princess?
Well, maybe he doesn't need a link because he just knows, or any of the million excuses you use to avoid posting proof of what you call "facts."
Well, small-minded people who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.
Get it?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Yes there is because he said he is



Dude, he also said he is an "Israeli Jew,"  which we know is a lie.

According to my mother, who actually IS a Christian, Muslims worship the "father of lies," so what religion would be most likely to lie about being a "Israeli Jew?"


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Whoa, what are you a 9 year old? Here you are whining that bigreb isn't backing his claims and you post a more unsubstantiated BS in a lame attempt to challenge his facts.
You just don't get it, do you? You're a proven ignorant slug and inveterate liar. Why would any rational person give any value to what you spew?


----------



## idb (Sep 17, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




Fast and Furious with videos to flush out the terrorists!


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 17, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Yes there is because he said he is
> ...



According to your mother....according to reality a Muslim would never do that about his Prophet and Nakoula has a Christian family and is already identified by the police


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Let's see ... he lied about his name, nationality and his religion ("I'm Jewish ... kill the Jews!").


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 17, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Nice meltdown you didn't make any point at all nazi


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



None a nine year old would understand so I'll make it simple for you, Princess.
You were whining about BigReb's lack of proof and then posted "Nakoula is not an informant,he didnt root out radicals" without a shred of evidence. 
How does a raging MORON like you know what this guy is? You constantly pull your "facts" from your bunghole.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> According to your mother....according to reality a Muslim would never do that about his Prophet



Would never do what, lie? Muslims lie as a matter of course. "There is no shame in deceiving the Kafir."



> and Nakoula has a Christian family and is already identified by the police



The Los Angeles Sheriffs Dept. doesn't report on religion. This ain't Egypt.

What we know is that Nakoula is a liar. Why would a Christian lie about being an "Israeli Jew?" 

A Muslim would lie, no question, to create more hatred against Jews and Israel; but a Christian? Nah, I don't buy it.

This guy is a Muzzie Beast, dollars to doughnuts.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 17, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > According to your mother....according to reality a Muslim would never do that about his Prophet
> ...



I don't care anymore believe what you want. Muslims did everything. You are misguided person and full of hatred


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 18, 2012)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Yes it flushed out the terrorist but he used executive privilege


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 18, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Report: Anti-Islam Filmmaker Nakoula a Government Informant
âInnocence of Muslimsâ filmmaker was a federal informant &mdash; RT
Nakoula Basseley Nakoula: Innocence of Muslims' producer gets police protection | Mail Online
Producer of Anti-Islam Film, Nakoula Basseley Nakoula, Was Federal Informant - Riehl World News


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 18, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



You are posting sites that are anti American interests. Especially
 RT they make up so many things lol


----------



## bodecea (Sep 18, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Now if this turns out to be verifiable, I wonder if our Apologist in Chief will condemn a blatant connection to an Islamic cleric who would have obviously intended to stir up Islamic hatred and violence on 9/11?
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> You are posting sites that are anti American interests. Especially
> RT they make up so many things lol



I admit that I've never heard of "RT," but for you to call others "Anti-American" is just too funny...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2012)

bodecea said:


>



You're a dumb one, shortbus. The original connection to the Muslim Brotherhood was made by the ultra-left Huffington post. (Link earlier in thread) - who now have modified to say that Nakoula's PARTNER is a Muslim with ties to the MB.

Obama supporters == seriously stupid.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 18, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



This doesn't concern me as much as Hilary's connection to the Muslim brotherhood, or should I say her staff members oir is it one of her advisers.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 18, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


So it has to be pro America in your opinion to be credible? 
NOW
The only thing I want to see from you is your proof that this is a conspiracy theory


----------

